# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  I mi smo krenuli...

## Snekica

Nakon 7 neuspješnih pokušaja MPO odlučili smo se za posvojenje malog anđelića kojemu/kojoj ćemo pokloniti naše srce, dušu, život! Danas, 18.04.2011. u 09.00 predana je zamolba za posvojenje malog  :Saint:  i sad skupljamo svu onu silnu dokumentaciju i nadamo se brzom razvoju situacije! Moram pohvaliti tete iz CZSS Pula, kao i tete iz Ministarstva pravosuđa u ZG jer su bile izuzetno ljubazne i spremne za sva moja pitanja šta, kako i kad..., ali i moje odgovore  :Embarassed: !  Dugo sam čitala ovaj dio foruma i najčešće sam brisala suze radosnice vas koje ste već došle do vašeg  :Saint:  i hvala vam što ste tu i za nas koji smo tek na početku!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice* neka ti je lak put do tvog malog ljubimca  :Kiss:

----------


## Lupe

*Snekice*, želim ti svu sreću i što kraći put u pronalasku i susretu s vašim  :Saint:

----------


## kiki30

snekica,to je predivno...svaka čast..da čim prije dobijete vašeg anđelića  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Hvala vam cure, divne ste! Ali naravno kod nas niš ne ide lakšim putem nego uvijek trnovitim, pa i ovo sad. Možemo imati problema zbog moje multiple (Sumskovoce zna da sam odlično - vidjela me), zbog toga što nam svekar radi probleme zbog ugovora o najmu stana u kojem živimo (kuća je na njega), do toga što sam trenutno nezaposlena, sve nam se skupilo i tek sad vidim u kojim problemima smo.
Užaš! Dođe mi da se odselim u Negdjestan, negdje pored rijeke  :Smile:  Ali nedamo se, MM i ja smo zajedno jači od svega!  :Heart:

----------


## boškarin

Draga, drži se!

----------


## sonči

Snekice držim fige budite uporni i strpljivi........!

----------


## ježić

Snekice, vjerujem da zaista nije lako odlučiti se na ovakav korak. Nadam se da će nakon svih ovih postupaka i svih problema koji su vam se nagomilali na vratu, ova procedura proći brzo i glatko. Vidim da si ti duhom snažna i znam da nećeš nikada odustati. Želim tebi i TM svu sreću i da vam se netko tamo gore ubrzo nasmiješi i kaže to je to, sad ste vi na redu! :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Ježiću  :Zaljubljen:  Znaš da i ja tebi to želim!

----------


## frodo

snekice,to je prekrasno  :Heart: 
želim vam od srca da čim prije zagrlite svoje djetešce i da mu pružite svu ljubav koju nosite u sebi,a znam da nje ima bezgranično...
neka sve ide brzo da se i vašom kućom ori dječji smijeh i da gunđaš kako ti je kuća kao da je bomba pala i da nemaš vremena za ništa drugo osim za ljubljenje, maženje i paženje svog djetešca...evo, to je ono što ti želim,draga moja !!!   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

Sneki draga...baš mi je drago da ste i vi krenuli..želim ti svu sreću!!! :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Frodo*, briga me za kuću, uzeti ću čistačicu  :Very Happy:  samo da imamo koga maziti i obasuti ljubavi i pažnjom! 
*Kiara79*, draga, i ja ti želim isto svu sreću ovog svijeta! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Sneki :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, Snekice! Pročitaj postove iskusnih, ako već nisi (čokolada, vlvl, zdenka2) i punom parom naprijed u zvanje centara. Vibrice!!!

----------


## sandraks

draga, nek vam se otvore sva vrata do vašeg bebeka! sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Sretno, Snekice!

----------


## ivanas

Sretno!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno   i od mene   :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Puno puno sreće, draga! Mm i ja imamo dogovor i ukoliko ne uspijemo do Nove godine prije mog 35. rođendana, isto idemo na usvajanje. No usvajanje nam je ionako jako blizu srcu, jer smo oduvijek znali da želimo usvojiti bar jedno djetešce (uz biološku djecu) i dati mu topli dom. Neka te Bog blagoslovi!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki draga, hrabro! Samo da se pojaviš u centar, da te vide i upoznaju i sve će im bit jasno. Tvoja prekrasna osobnost će posvjedočit da se nema o čemu brinuti. Administraciju ćete rješiti u hodu.
Ljubim te draga!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Sumkice, već sam im se nacrtala tamo da vide s kime imaju posla    :Smile:  
Većinu dokumentacije imam već u rukama i iskreno se nadam da ću do ponedjeljka imati sve na broju!
Hvala svima na predivnim riječima!  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Snekice  :Love: 
Pažljivo ću te pratiti, jer bih i ja mogla tvojim stopama  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Snekice, nadam se da ćete sve eventualne prepreke uspješno preskočit jer negdje Vas čeka samo Vaše djetešce :Smile: 


I ja ću te pažljivo pratiti, jer uskoro i mi planiramo krenut ovim putem.
Samo da se riješim ove ß koja se trenutno igra mojim živcima... Ako stigneš ajd mi pp-aj ono kaj sam te zamolila  :Kiss: 

Sretno, sretno, sretno !!!

I ima Šumskica pravo, kad te vide i upoznaju mislim da im neće pasti na pamet da te maltretiraju sa nevažnim glupostima.
Tako jedna draga i dobra osoba jednostavno MORA postati mama !

pusa velika :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sad se već  :Embarassed: !

----------


## Calista

zelim ti svu srecu

----------


## adal

Snekice sretno i da sto prije u narucje primis svoju bebicu....

----------


## GIZMOS

Wow Snekice, tako mi je drago da ste krenuli i sada samo punom parom naprijed. Ne zamaraj se previše administracijom, sve se to da brzo i uspješno rješiti, a tete u centrima su susretljive i njima je cilj kao i nama doći do "CILJA". Takvo je naše iskustvo. Iako je i nama bilo dosta teško jer u našem centru nisu nikada radili na internacionalnom posvojenju, uz suradnju sa Ministarstvom zdravstva sve smo uspješno odradili i nakon cirka mjesec i pol dana dobili papire u ruke. Vjeruj mi da se i nama činilo da ne vidimo kraja. Nastavak priče znaš...Nadam se samo da će i ova priča o posvojenju jednog dana biti zatvorena i da ćemo unatoć trudnoći ustrajati da je u dogledno vrijeme privedemo kraju. Snage imam, a hrabrosti nađem kad je potrebno, baš kao i ti! Sretno, i ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja, slobodno piši...Sve je još to svježe u mojoj glavi! Pusa

----------


## Snekica

Sinoć smo i mojima obznanili da smo predali molbu i da sad čekamo, na što su nam samo iskreno čestitali i ponudili svoju pomoć! Kad sam pričala s MM i pitala ga šta misli kako će moji reagirati, on kaže "pa šta kako?, pa normalno!" Tako je i bilo! Hvala im na podršci! Još me seka zezala da nakon šta dobijemo malog anđela ili malu princezicu da ću ostati i prirodno trudna! Blažene joj bile te riječi!

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* kao uvijek u svemu imas i moju podrsku!Evo nisam uopce znala sto ti je na umu bilo...
Tako sam sretna sto ne posustajes u borbi za djetesce;nacina uvijek ima,ovako ili onako.Pratim te i ja..

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice, sretno!
Ako uspiješ, potraži u knjižari ili knjižnici slikovnicu Jež, autorica je i sama majka posvojenoga dječaka,  a objavila ju je želeći pomoći svima koji se odlučuju na tako human i plemenit korak. Neka vas prati sreća :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Super, već sam si zapisala "Gestu ljubavi" i sad sad pišem i "Jež"!  Hvala! Tko kaže da nema literature na HR?! Dobro da ima roditelja da pišu o tome, jer čekajuči nekog stručnog...
*Sela*, ti se sad moraš koncentrirati na postupak, neću te zamarati dok ne treba, a kad bude trebalo, nagrabusila si... :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo samo da se nadovežem, ima i knjigica "kula od kocaka" ista autorica kao i od "Ježa" i ako netko nađe Ježa molim vas da javite gdje ste ga našli. ja sam ga tražila ali mi je rečeno da nema ga više u nakladi  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Probati ću u knjižnici idući tjedan

----------


## tikki

Snekice draga, želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta da uskoro u vaš dom i vaša srca uđe naveća ljubav mamina i tatina! Ma ja znam da kada te tete u centru vide i upoznaju, da ćeš im se toliko svidjeti na "prvu" loptu i da ćeš uskoro biti mama. Samo pozitivno!

Velika pusa i puno puno vibrica, da ova borba bude kratka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Želim vam svu sreću!

----------


## Snekica

:Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

Sneki draga... tke sam sada vidjela temu... želim ti od srca svu sreću... da što prije maleni anđeo ili anđelica dođu :Heart: 

biti ćeš prekrasna mama i toliko mi je sada puno srce zbog tebe :Zaljubljen: 

pusa velika :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Jesen, možda ćemo ipak zajedno gurati kolica ili se šetati za ručicu sa našim anđelima! Možda ako zaškripi, budemo vozili već bicikl, ali nema veze!  :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

draga dobra Snekice, uvjerena sam da će te tvoja toplina i otvorenost brzo dovesti do željenog cilja, a onda ćemo fino sjediti na kavici i gledati našu dječicu kako se igraju i sve će biti na svome mjestu!
Sretno!

----------


## andream

Sretno draga Snekice!

----------


## sati

:Heart:

----------


## Gost

Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta !!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno!

----------


## minji otrok

svu sreću vam želim  :Heart:  i neka bude brzo!

----------


## Snekica

Evo mene opet! 
Konačno danas predala sve papire u Centar, i sad naravno problem moja dg. Ludujem, tužna sam, boli ko sam vrag! Ulovim se da razmišljam da _Onaj gore koji vidi sve_, ipak ne vidi sve i neda nam da budemo mama i tata! I ta spoznaja jaaaaaaaaaaako boli. :Crying or Very sad:  Ne možemo "prirodno", "potpomognuto", a ni posvojeno djete imati. Za sad, osim ako se tetke smiluju i ipak proglase sposobnim...
Da li je netko imao bar sličan slučaj? Nije važan krajnji ishod, samo da znam šta mogu očekivati!

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* grom i pakao!Mozda ce tete progledati unutarnjim okom -daj,nemoj gubiti nadu. :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Evo mene opet! 
> Konačno danas predala sve papire u Centar, i sad naravno problem moja dg. Ludujem, tužna sam, boli ko sam vrag! Ulovim se da razmišljam da _Onaj gore koji vidi sve_, ipak ne vidi sve i neda nam da budemo mama i tata! I ta spoznaja jaaaaaaaaaaako boli. Ne možemo "prirodno", "potpomognuto", a ni posvojeno djete imati. Za sad, osim ako se tetke smiluju i ipak proglase sposobnim...
> Da li je netko imao bar sličan slučaj? Nije važan krajnji ishod, samo da znam šta mogu očekivati!


 
Sneki draga,pa što je bilo ,ne kužim dio što znači da je problem dijagnoza..??u čemu,kome...??

----------


## Snekica

Inače imam multiplu i to najlakši oblik. Pojavila se 2005. nestala 2006. Ali iz liječničkog kartona se ne briše. I to mi stvara sad takve probleme, majko moja! Ti čekaš?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice draga, pa to je stvarno nepravda!!! 

Mislim na tebe i nadam se da će tete prosuditi po srcu i razumu, a ne kao obične administratorice. 

Ne gubi nadu. Vjerujem da ćeš nam uskoro javiti kako grlite vaše dijete :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Ma ne treba unaprijed paničariti, nego lijepo hladne glave obaviti razgovore, i nadati se najboljem.  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Inače nisam paničar uopće, ali ovo mi nije ulilo nikakvu nadu. Danas sam već super (koliko-toliko), a već sutra je opet neki novi dan i nova nadanja... Jučer me žena totalno šokorala pa sam se izbezumila, ali zato imam vas ovdje koji me opet dignete iz dna!  :Kiss:

----------


## sati

> Inače nisam paničar uopće, ali ovo mi nije ulilo nikakvu nadu. Danas sam već super (koliko-toliko), a već sutra je opet neki novi dan i nova nadanja... Jučer me žena totalno šokorala pa sam se izbezumila, ali zato imam vas ovdje koji me opet dignete iz dna!


Kad te netko izbaci iz takta, duboko udahni, osmjeh na lice i to je iza nas.

 :Yes:  :Wink:  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

A di sakrijem suze? Šalim se! Inače imam i ja tu taktiku, ali nemam pojma šta mi se tad dogodilo. Prolomilo mi se sve, pa se nisam mogla ni suzdržati od suza. Čak sam sama na sebe bila ljuta, ali ovaj put je to zaista bilo puno jače od mene same! Drugi put će biti bolje!

----------


## tikki

Draga, ne znam što bih ti pametno rekla... ne znam baš kako funkcionira to s obradom... ali, nadam se da će na razgovoru uvidjeti koliko si divna i pozitivna osoba i da ta crtica u tvojoj anamnezi neće stati na put ostvarenju vaših želja. Šaljem ti puno pozitivnih vibrica da se sve dobro završi  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK  :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

Snekica  :Love:  zelim vam svu srecu :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Snekica, ima li što novo?  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

NIšta još. Sutra ujutro zovem da vidim da li su zaspali ili su na g.o.! Neznam koliko vremena inače prođe od kad predaš papire pa dok te zovu. Mislim da im je tjedan dana dovoljno da razmisle što će sa nama  :Smile:  Bila bi zvala u petak, ali nisam stigla, imali smo gužvanac na poslu.

----------


## Snekica

evo zvala i dobila. SR je na terenu, pravnica kaže da će nam se ona javiti za daljnju obradu pa sam si dozvolila da se ponadam da će ipak sve biti dobro, ali se ne usudim poletjeti da ne bi naglo pala  :Smile:  
Nema druge nego čekati...

----------


## Ginger

htjela sam ti samo poželjeti sreću  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

sneki,draga..sve će biti ok.samo polako.. :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

hej draga moja,

znam da ti je grozno dugo sve to čekati. Ali bar si se ti naučila strpljenju kroz svoje postupke.
Još samo malo pa će se sve zahuktati  :Smile: 
Jako mislim na tebe i želim Vam svu sreću svijeta i da uskoro i vašom kućom odjekuje dječji smijeh  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

Snekice, pratim te... I ja sam ti samo došla poželjet sreću još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* sretno i ne boj se pokazati emocije.Za to treba puno hrabrosti.Sve ce doci na svoje.Pratim te.
Vidim da nisam jedina,a kad mi umnozimo nase pozitivne vibracije za tvoj uspjesan put do djeteta,ko nam se moze isprijeciti??

----------


## Snekica

ajme cure, prekrasne ste!!! I ja vas ponaosob pratim i živim kroz svaki vaš komadić postupka i uživam u imaginarnim smjehom vaše buduće djece. *Ginger* kako tvoje srećice? Jako često se sjetim tebe i tvoje parade na samom početku trudnoće! Ti si živi dokaz da je sve nemoguće zapravo moguće!  
*Sela*, ti mi pazi na ono troje heroja, znaš!
Kissnem vas sve!!!

----------


## sati

Obrada će proletiti vrlo brzo, čak i prije godišnjih  :Grin:

----------


## sonči

Snekice drži se i sretno......i ja pratim tijek daljnjeg napretka. Sigurna sam da te tvoj anđeo negdje čeka i da ćete se ubrzo naći.......kisi!

----------


## amaria 23

da ti pruzim malo podrske!!Reci cu ti 2 meni najgora savjeta,mislim najgore ih je cuti: budi strpljiva,i budi uporna!!!ali to je tajna uspjeha!!!

----------


## rozalija

snekice moja draga od sveg srca vam želim da put posvojenja bude što brži i lakši, da uskoro u vašem domu bude jedno malo djetešce koje će vas slatko zvati mamaaaaa i tataaaaaa. :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> da ti pruzim malo podrske!!Reci cu ti 2 meni najgora savjeta,mislim najgore ih je cuti: budi strpljiva,i budi uporna!!!ali to je tajna uspjeha!!!


X

----------


## Snekica

u MPO priči sam se naučila čekati i čekati ma kako god to teško bilo, što nažalost, sve vi znate! Nije mi problem čekati kad znaš da će biti jednom, ali ovako smo nit vamte nit tamte i u primcipu me to izluđuje, ništa drugo! Ma sve će biti u najboljem redu, sigurna sam! PUsa svima

----------


## Shanti

Svaki puta kad čitam tvoje postove, čitam i tvoj potpis, i sviđa mi se citat koji si odabrala... (a zbog onoga što si dodala u nekom trenutku ->  :Love:  ). Pred tobom su tjedni u kojima ćeš "zgrabiti snažno i činiti". I vjerujem da uspjeh ne može izostati.  :Heart:

----------


## tally

*Snekiću*  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Kad vas čitam srce mi je ooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvoooooooooooooo  oooolllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkoooooo  ooooooo!

----------


## luci07

Snekice, želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta, da što prije grliš svoje djetešce!  :Smile:

----------


## mala Ina

Snekice želim ti puno sreće i da što prije ostvariš svoj san !

----------


## amaria 23

zelim vam svu sricu svita!!!da cim prije zagrlite svoje zlato!!!sve ovo cekanje,zvanje,odbijanje,sve vridi probati samo da ga/ju mozes zagrliti ,sve se onda zaboravi,kad te uvati onim rucicama,imam osjecaj da ce mi srce iskociti na nos van!!!sve se isplati,i sve se lose  zaboravi... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Amaria, kad te čitam točno osjetim tu svu tvoju ljubav i sreću prema svom zlatu!!!!  
curke, stvarno, šta bih ja bez vas???

----------


## klarakb

Snekice, da te ohrabrim, ne trebaš brinuti, na obradi će vidjeti koliko si divna i topla osoba :Heart:  

vidjeti ćeš :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Snekice, da te ohrabrim, ne trebaš brinuti, na obradi će vidjeti koliko si divna i topla osoba 
> 
> vidjeti ćeš


X
 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Danas kažem jednim od svojih kumova o posvojenju (nisu znali ništa) i dobijem natrag pitanje "Ako vam budu trebali jamci bilo kakvi i za bilo šta - tu smo!" Rastop žešći! Kako su dragi!!!   :Zaljubljen:  
Bila sam tako razdragana tim jednostavnim pitanjem a opet punim podrške da sam vam morala to napisati... :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Jako lijepo, Snekice!

----------


## Mury

*Snekice* draga, evo ti i ja držim fige, i od sveg srca želim da vam se čim prije i sa što manje maltretiranja ostvare želje!!!

----------


## ježić

Ovdje ću najlakše riješiti; Snekice, očisti inbox!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Čist ko suza!  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice moja želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta da ti se želja ispuni i da što prije zagrliš svog malog anđelčića...  :Smile: 

Moja je prijateljica od predavanja papira do zagrljaja trebala samo 10 dana... Tako da je sve moguće... 

Pusa!!!!

----------


## Pina3

Snekica, pratim vašu priču i želim vam da što prije riješite obradu i krenete dalje. Mi smo predali papire u siječnju, u ožujku prošli obradu, ali mišljenje još nismo dobili. Čini mi se da svima u nekom trenutku nešto malo zapne, ali na kraju se sve ipak nekako riješi. Držim fige da sve prođe ok pa da i službeno postaneš "čekalica"!!! :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Snekice, nemoj nikada odustati!!!!! Doći ćete vi do svog malog zlata! Velika pusa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

:Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice draga, 
a da i ti počneš zapisivati i opisivati ove svoje dane? MOžda će ti biti lakše, vrijeme kraće, a jednom ćeš i ti svom anđelku moći slikovnicom ili knjigom objasniti koliko si ga dugo iščekivala.
PUsa ti velika

----------


## Snekica

Počela sam, počela! Vodim dnevnik, jednom se nadam da ću ga objaviti, ako ništa drugo, onda na nekom blogu. 
Kriistina, čestitam tvojoj prijateljici na tako brzom rješavanju! Daje mi vjetar u leđa!
Pina, želim da ti ovi dani donesu pozitivno mišljenje i da se veselim zbog tebe!
Špelkice, ono u potpisu je za mpo, ali JA OD DJETETA NE ODUSTAJEM! Zato, ne brini, znam da ćemo jednom biti ponosni roditelji nekom malom slatkom biću! A i vi također! Pusaaaaaaaa!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Bab

uuu, koji će gušt biti čitati jednom taj tvoj blog...
i ne da ne sumnjam u pozitivan ishod vaše priče, nego sam sigurna da će biti brza i slatka !

I to vam od srca želim  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

*snekice* ima li novosti?
svaki dan čirnem da vidim jesi se javila, citam redovito kako vam ide
nadam se da je jedini razlog zašto ne pišeš taj šta već grliš, ljubiš i maziš svoje dite!  :Love:   :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

O koka moja, nema ničeg novog, još je sve standby, tete se još ne javljaju. Još malo pa će biti 2 mj. da smo predali molbu, ali ni traga ni glasa. Znam da moram biti strpljiva, ali svaki dan provjeravam da li kojim slučajem imam propušteni poziv, da li mi je baterija puna na mobu, kučni da li zvoni itd...  :Rolling Eyes: 
A da sam već dobila dite zar misliš da ne bi cijeli forum :Very Happy: ??? Vi biste bili među prvima koji bi to znali, u principu, i "samo" vi i MM znate baš sve o ovoj borbi.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

Samo strpljivo Snekice! Strpljen - spašen!

----------


## Snekica

Ježiću   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Teško je čekati. Treba naći neku ravnotežu između angažmana koji je nužno potreban i življenja svakog svoga dana u punini, ne samo u tom iščekivanju.

----------


## bambus99

*snekice* bit ce draga, bit ce...... doci ce i dan D kad cete doci kuci sa svojom bebu. telefon ce zazvonit bas onda kad se budes najmanje nadala da zovu da vam jave da vas vas dite ceka  :Zaljubljen:   i onda ce nastati totalna ludnica radosti i veselja na cilom forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Teško je čekati. Treba naći neku ravnotežu između angažmana koji je nužno potreban i življenja svakog svoga dana u punini, ne samo u tom iščekivanju.


Ma naravno, živim sve ove dane 100 na sat, po cijele dane, nekad više nekad manje, pokušavam se ponašati kao da nikad u Centru nisam bila, ali opet svakodnevno bar jednom pogledam telefon  :Rolling Eyes:  Trenutno planiram gdje ćemo za one "neradne" dane! Kolača sam u zadnje vrijeme napravila o-ho-ho, mogla bi u Masterchef  :Laughing: , čak sam i sir u kolačima počela jesti  :Cool: , a tek marmeladeeeeee od sveg i svačeg  :Grin: 

Bambus, Ivan ti je hertzlich!  :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

*snekice* hvala draga!  :Love: 
bas sam ovih dana, dok nije radio forum, mislila ima li kavih novosti kod tebe, dali tko zove, ima li novosti.

----------


## Snekica

Ma ništa još! Dobro da im je zakonski rok 2 mjeseca za obradu! U ponedjeljak ću ih ipak zvati, jer sutra im ističe taj "rok".

----------


## bambus99

snekice isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

jesammmmmm

----------


## Mojca

Snekice draga, pratim od početka ovu priču i čvrsto držim fige.  :Heart:  S nestrpljenjem čekam ponedjeljak.

----------


## bambus99

hej hoooo !! ima li tu tkooo?? snekiceeeee

----------


## Snekica

Snekica ošla na g.o. (napunila baterije na... minimum, davno nismo imali takav "odmor"   :Mad: )  i pustila sve tih nekih par dana . U ponedjeljak sam na putu, pa utorak zovem!  :Smile:

----------


## Pax

Sneki,draga,pa ja nisam ni znala za ovu divotu!!! želim Vam svu sreću i da što prije postanete roditelji jednog anđelčića  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Evo, Pax, ovo ti je još jedna u nizu od naših borbi za malog miša  :Smile: ! Tebi čestitam i ovdje!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Pax

Neka draga,borite se i rukama i nogama za malo zlato i neka Vam ga dragi Bog sto prije podari!!!  :Kiss:  i obavezno nas redovno izvjestavaj!i hvala  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-P350 using Tapatalk

----------


## ArI MaLi

Sretno Snekica  :Love:

----------


## amaria 23

sretno draga od srca da cim prije zagrlite svoje dite!!Ljubav svog zivota!! :Smile: !samo uporna i zovi,zovi,gnjavi i budi dosadna,naporna,to je kljuc svega!!!Ja jesam i evo rezultata!!!

----------


## Snekica

Cure, kod nas još ni jedan mm pomaka. Nit' glasa, nit' slike... Nego, koliko ste čekale da vas pozovu iz Centra na prvi razgovor (što se same obrade tiče)?

----------


## Gabi

> Cure, kod nas još ni jedan mm pomaka. Nit' glasa, nit' slike... Nego, koliko ste čekale da vas pozovu iz Centra na prvi razgovor (što se same obrade tiče)?


mjesec dana od predavanja zahtjeva su nas pozvali na razgovor sa soc. radnicom i pravnicom. 3 tjedna kasnije smo došli na testiranje a tjedan dana od testiranja su došli k nama pogledati kuću ... i obrada gotova ... ali mi još uvijek nekako odugovlačimo sa slanjem molbi, valjda ćemo i to uskoro (čekala sam da prođe operacija pa ako preživim onda ću slati, hehehe). Sretno! Baš si mi ostala u lijepom sjećanju sa zg kavice, kad si čuvala onu malu ljepoticu od rikikiki.

----------


## rima11

Snekice, strpljen spašen.....................vjerujem da su im i godišnji sada, stoga strpljenja još više!
Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## kiara79

i ja slično kao i Gabi,sve skupa manje od 2 mjeseca...sretno draga...zovi ih stalno!!

----------


## Snekica

> Baš si mi ostala u lijepom sjećanju sa zg kavice, kad si čuvala onu malu ljepoticu od rikikiki.


O, srećice moja! A i mala je sad već veća, vjerujem.  :Kiss: 
Ako stignem danas, zovem, jer mi ih je pun kufer. Toliko o onom njenom da gledaju dobrobit djece! Da rade dobro svoj posao, više bi djece bilo posvojeno. Ne'š ti posla dići slušalicu i reći dvije riječi.

----------


## rima11

Snekice, vidim da obrade u drugim centrima idu daleko brže od naših (mislim istarskih) Mi smo obradu završili u nekih 5 mjeseci (listopad - ožujak)................ tete u našim centrima imaju puno posla! 
Jel'se štogod kod vas pomaklo!?

----------


## Snekica

Ma ništa! Ali ne mogu mi reći da imaju puno više posla nego u npr. Zagrebu, jer nemaju. Ali da je tako sporo, to ne mogu vjerovati! Gdje si prošla obradu u Pu ili? Kakvo je stanje kod vas?

----------


## Snekica

Upravo sam zvala i dobila soc.radnicu!!! Nemogu vjerovati! Dobila sam termin u 08.mj za dolazak kući, i kaže da će razgovor s MM i samnom obaviti tada  :Shock:  da ne moramo dolaziti u Centar!!! Wooow! Ne mogu vjerovati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rima11

Super!
Baš mi je drago! :Very Happy: 
Mi smo završili obradu u Pazinu. Poslali smo zamolbe u travnju i sad smo  u fazi nazivanje centara!
Bokić!

----------


## Lupe

Super!!  :Very Happy:  Napokon se pokrenulo!

----------


## Snekica

Da, baš napokon!  :Very Happy: 
*rima11*, da vas jedan mali/jedna mala princ/eza posvoji vrlo brzo!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi

super!

----------


## ksena28

super Sneki!!!!!!!

----------


## rima11

*rima11, da vas jedan mali/jedna mala princ/eza posvoji vrlo brzo!  
*Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši......hvala snekice! :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Super Sneki... Napokon pomak  :Smile:  i nadam se da ćete sada velikim koracima doći brzo do cilja  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sneki* sad kad je krenulo  sve će poć brže - vidjet ćeš!!!!! Za tebe jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

saljem jedan virtualni  :Love:  i puno  :Kiss:  . divno da je krenulo! sad ce sve to brzo doci,jos samo malo i eto vase srecice.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gogica73

Srecno, naoruzajte se strpljenjem. Upornost ce biti nagradjena. Ja sam prije 14 mjeseci posvojila novorodjenu bebicu u Kanadi.  Na pocetku  sam se osjecala kao i ti, a sada sam presrecna, ponosna mama prekrasne curice.

----------


## ježić

Snekice, super! Bit će ovo divno ljeto! :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Uh, da! Živim za taj dan!

----------


## kiara79

sneki draga,znaš da ti želim svu sreću i čim prije jedno malo zlato!!

----------


## sonči

Super sneki držim fige za dalje! :Klap:

----------


## tally

Sneki, sad ce to proletit! Jupiii! Samo da oni stignu do vas, a oda ce sve ici ko podmazano...kad vas upoznaju i vide tu energiju  kojom zračite! Pusa

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Upravo sam zvala i dobila soc.radnicu!!! Nemogu vjerovati! Dobila sam termin u 08.mj za dolazak kući, i kaže da će razgovor s MM i samnom obaviti tada  da ne moramo dolaziti u Centar!!! Wooow! Ne mogu vjerovati


Čestitam!!!! Ovo je odlična vijest, vrelik pomak. 
Osmijeh na lice, cvijeće u vazu i samo budi strpljiva. Obavezno nam javi kako je bilo. 
A bit će odlično!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

još jedan korak bliže do svog djetešca  :Klap:   :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Svaki pomak ionako znate "samo" vi na forumu, a ostali ono šta ja hoću da znaju, a to nije bogzna šta! 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## MASLINA1973

I tu si u pravu :Smile:  
Držim fige, sretno :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Sneki draga od sveg srca ti želim da jedno malo djetešce ubrzo stigne u vaš dom.

----------


## Snekica

Joj, hvala ti draga!!! 
Kako tvoja princeza, već je velika, jel'?

----------


## Mury

*Sneki*, i ja ti od srca želim da čim prije dođeš do svoga djeteta, a onda da te iznenadi i barem jedno biološko  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Jao SNEKI, slučajno sam zavirila u ovaj post,i imala što pročitat i naježiti se od ovakve priče.
Nisam znala kroz što sve prolazite ti i tvoj m. Stvarno ste hrabri i ovo se zove upornost ljudi koji imaju veeliko srce :Heart:  i puuunooo ljubavi,zato vam od svega najviše želim da čim,čim prije dođete do svoje male :Saint:  srećice! 
Hm,moglo bi se desit da kad sve to privedete kraju i uživate u obiteljskoj sreći dođe i jedno iznenađenje-biološko :Wink:  djete, nebi to bio prvi slučaj da se tako nešto čuje! Želim vam puuunooo sreće :Klap: !!!!

----------


## Snekica

Butterfly, to je samo još jedna naša borba u nizu  :Smile:  i ja sam se stvarno posvetila isključivo tome da dođemo do nasljednika i kako sam i napisala u potpisu  _ja samo snažno grabim i činim._ Hrabri? Hm... Uporni? Da!  :Cool: 
Stvarno bi voljela da se desi tvoje "proročanstvo" i da nam kućom mlatara puno ručica i smije puno ustiju! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bambus99

cekamo novosti!
saljemo vam jedan virtualni  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Još par dana...
 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Snekice draga moja, od srca vam želim da sve prođe za 5+ i da uskoro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tvoje djetešce.
Mi smo bili na razgovoru u dva centra pa ako te bilo šta zanima pitaj. Jeste da živim u BiH ali vjerujem da je procedura ista.
Mene su na tim razgovorima iznenadili ajme kako glupa pitanja postavljaju. :Shock:

----------


## rozalija

> Joj, hvala ti draga!!! 
> Kako tvoja princeza, već je velika, jel'?


Moj princeza ima već skoro punih 10 mjeseci i prava je živka, ta mrda sa sobom i kada spava.
Veliku pusicu ti šaljem draga i navijam punim srcem za vas.

----------


## Snekica

Haha, znači da vam je fakat veselo!!! Kako sad lijepo zvuči ona stara uzrečica "tražili ste- dobili ste!"  :Kiss: 
Sad idemo redom, najprije pregled stana, a onda slanje molbi i maltretiranje svih vas na forumu  :Laughing:

----------


## ivanas

Nisam baš neki veliki čistunac al mislim da mi nikad nije stan bio uredniji i čišći nego kad je teta dolazila, i nikad prije niti poslije nisam s toliko radosti čistila.

----------


## Snekica

:Laughing:  Zato sam uzela godišnji ovaj tjedan za generalku, a onda idući samo lagano čišćenje po čistom!

----------


## tonili

*Snekica*  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

snekice  dosla sam ti zazelit  srecu   :Heart:

----------


## lexy

> Zato sam uzela godišnji ovaj tjedan za generalku, a onda idući samo lagano čišćenje po čistom!


Joj Snekice, mi ti imamo socijalnu radnicu koja je poprilično osebujna ličnost s, u najmanju ruku, čudnim gledištima na život i stil života. Njoj ti se ne sviđa kad je kuća friško očišćena i kad se sve sjaji jer je to njoj znak za alarm da bi dijete moglo patiti u takvoj kući gdje je sve na svom mjestu jer ispadneš kao neki freak s opsesivno-kompulzivnim poremećajem.  :Laughing:  Makar da se stavi u našu poziciju bar na tren shvatila bi da je normalno da se kuća čisti generalno kako bi dobar dojam ostavili. Puno je bilo komentara na neke ljude i situacije s kojima sam se ja mogla poistovjetiti, a ona je osuđivala i ismijavala. Ja sam namjerno ostavila neke stvarčice na stolu, u kuhinji se nije sve sjajilo od čistoće i ostavila sam dječje igračke po podu u dječjoj sobi.

----------


## Snekica

Lexy, hvala ti, bez brige, neće se baš toliko sjajiti  :Laughing: . Mislim, imam macu u kući koja dok jede napravi toliki svinjac oko zdjele, gore od djeteta (svakodnevno čišćenje oko hrane). Volim da mi je čisto, ali ne bolesno čisto. Gledati ću da mi baš ne bude paučine i prljav pod, a ostalo mi je ionako više manje uredno i čisto. A što se generalke tiče, nije loše bar jednom do dvaput godišnje, zar ne  :Laughing: ???
Tonili, Crvenkapice, ljubim vas!!!

----------


## bambus99

mislim da ce kod vas bit sve za 5, da cete ti i tm odusevit tetu koja dode kod vas, pa i nece bas puno gledati kako je sta.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svu srecu ovog svita.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## klarakb

Snekice, jel čistiš? ostalo ti je malo prašine iza kuhinjskih vrata :Laughing:

----------


## frka

Sneki, sretnoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Samo vi zezajte, ali odoh ja nakon ručka na more  :Razz:  s prašinom ili bez, briga me! :Laughing:  Jučer popodne sam se izvukla čišćenja jer sam radila marmeladu od smokava  :Grin: , danas popodne odoh se bućnut  :Grin: ... i ode meni g.o. u nepovrat... Al' dobro ajde, i čistila sam malo  :Embarassed:

----------


## rima11

I kad je taj svečani dan!?
Kako smo blizu (mislim ali ne znam) mogla bih ti doć pomoć (besplatno),ha?

----------


## Snekica

18.8. Haha, dobra si! Nego, šta hoćeš čistiti ili šarmirati gospođu, imam dobre kave...?! :Laughing:  PU

----------


## Snekica

Šala!

----------


## rima11

Šteta! Baš sam tog dana zauzeta! 
Jako mi je žao!
P.S. Kava je vjerojatno dobra, a tete iz Centra ćeš lako šarmirati (u to ne sumnjam).

----------


## Snekica

Ma zar baš tad si zauzeta??? Hm... zanimljivo!  :Laughing:

----------


## tina2701

Snekice...da sve prođe ok i da se što prije grlite sa svojim anđelom.... :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Snekice...da sve prođe ok i da se što prije grlite sa svojim anđelom....


X
Od srca ti želim da što prije ljubiš i grliš svoju mrvicu.

----------


## Snekica

:Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

*snekice* draga, saljem ti  :Love:  i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!  :Kiss:

----------


## adal

Puno srece sutra..... :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice* puno sreće sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Snekice, sretno...! I da ih sve oborite s nogu.  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Snekice moja draga, sretno sutra !!!
Budite opušteni i tete će primjetiti sve vaše vrline i vašu dobrotu.
I da vam što prije jedno malo slatko skakuće po kući  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Budite opušteni


 :Laughing:  Već sam jutros mislila drmnuti jednu kratku...  :Laughing: 
Cure, hvala vam  na bodrenju, stvarno nam to treba! :Love:  sve ste  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

Sneki, vjerujem da je ovo jaaakoooo stresno...želim ti puno sreće i sigurna sam da će sve bit za 5. :Smile:

----------


## sonči

sretno sutra! :Wink:

----------


## ježić

Snekice, sretno vam sutra!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Sneki*, vibramo i navijamo (i nimalo ne sumnjamo da će ispasti najnaj...)!  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Hvala vam! Došla sam brzinski na net i kidam u horizontalu jer danas padam s nogu! Javim vam se sutra! Pusa svima

----------


## tikki

Sretno draga!!!! Uopce ne sumnjam da ces ih oboriti s nogu!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Draga Sneki, sretnoooooooo!

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* sretno danas!!!!

----------


## Snekica

evo nas brzinski kod vas! Sve je prošlo u najboljem redu, javim se popodne od doma!

----------


## Sela

Bravo,ocekujemo uskoro izvjestaj!!!

----------


## frka

bravo, Sneki!!! super!!!

----------


## Bab

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
nije da smo sumnjali, ali je lijepo čuti da si mi ti zadovoljna.

javi se kasnije s ostatkom priče  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> evo nas brzinski kod vas! Sve je prošlo u najboljem redu, javim se popodne od doma!


 :Klap:  jako mi je drago

----------


## Snekica

Evo me, kako sam i obečala! Tetka je došla, vrlo ugodna, nisam imala ni trunke treme, MM nemam pojma, ali nije djelovao nervozno. pitala nas je sve i svašta, od djedova i baki do naše veze i zaposlenja. Sa stanom je zadovoljna, imala sam feeling da joj se sviđa, jedino nam još ta MS malo smeta, ali vidjeti ćemo. Početkom rujna moramo kod psihologa pa dalje kako nam kažu. Nadam se da ćemo dobiti zeleno svjetlo i da ćemo ubrzo slati molbe za našeg anđela ili našu princezu! 
Javim dalje kako bude! I hvala vam šta nas tako jako podržavate u našoj borbi, to mi jaaako puno znači!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

odlicno, Snekice! neka se i dalje sve tako dobro nastavi!!!

----------


## rima11

Jako mi je drago da je sve super prošlo!
Vidim da te prati 18.
- 18. 04. predali ste molbu..............
- 18. 08. teta iz Centra  dolazi doma.............
Mora da ti na 18. sve ide od ruke! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Jako mi je drago da je sve super prošlo!
> Vidim da te prati 18.
> - 18. 04. predali ste molbu..............
> - 18. 08. teta iz Centra  dolazi doma.............
> Mora da ti na 18. sve ide od ruke!


Znaš da sam jučer mislila o tome! Sve mi je nekako na taj broj i to vezano uz dijete. Samo nek bude i pozitivan odgovor 18.9.... i suuuper!

----------


## brane

ja ti želim 18.12.  onako pred Božić jedan mali smotuljak u rukama

imam svoja dva sunca nebeska pored sebe, ali od kad smo zajedno mm i ja razgovaramo da ćemo ako nam se pruži prilika pokušati posvojiti jednu curicu malo stariju, da joj uljepšamo djetinjstvo.....

----------


## Snekica

Brane, hvala ti!!! I ja nam to želim!  :Smile:  
ljubi i grli svoja sunašca dan i noć! Mislim da bi se curica jako lijepo i brzo snašla s takvim divnim roditeljima, i znam da bi joj sunce konačno zasjalo, a svi oni tmurni oblaci bi se rasprsnuli!  :Kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

samo da ti posaljem puuuuuno pozitivnih vibrica upornosti i da docekas jednog malog ricastog i slatkog kao sto je moj!!!Pusaaaa

----------


## Snekica

> jednog malog ricastog i slatkog kao sto je moj


Aaaaaaaaaa :rastop:  Hvala ti! To bi i nama skoro odgovaralo jer smo oboje kovrčavi, ok, netko manje, netko više...  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice, 
često mislim na tebe i čak i kad se ne oglasim - pomislim... Želim vam da svoje djetešce što prije zagrlite :Smile: 
I javljam nam, sve nam javljaj :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Draga *Snekica* samo ti želim poželiti svu sreću svijeta, da čim prije postanete roditelji, sigurna sam da ćeš biti predivna mama  :Kiss:

----------


## anica68

> Draga *Snekica* samo ti želim poželiti svu sreću svijeta, da čim prije postanete roditelji, sigurna sam da ćeš biti predivna mama


potpis kao kuća

----------


## Snekica

:Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Draga *Snekica* samo ti želim poželiti svu sreću svijeta, da čim prije postanete roditelji, sigurna sam da ćeš biti predivna mama


X
 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Zdenka2

Drži se, Snekica!

----------


## bambus99

sneki, draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Snekica, ima li što novoga? 
Držim fige jako, jako za pozitivno mišljenje czss-a. 
Pusa  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Još niš, zovem u ponedjeljak. Valjda im je završio više taj godišnji! Ne kužim da nema zamjene  :Shock: . Čak i u mojoj maloj firmici imamo zamjenu! Ali valjda to tako mora biti, pa strpljen-spašen!

----------


## bambus99

draga,ma ja samo 100% sigurna da cete uskoro drzati svoje sunce u rukama i da cete i vi ove godine imate "djeciji" Božić !  :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* bas tako kako kazes:srpljen-spasen!Jednog dana ubrzo, probudit ces se  i osjetiti da je sad sve na svome mjestu! :Heart:

----------


## tikki

> *Snekica* bas tako kako kazes:srpljen-spasen!Jednog dana ubrzo, probudit ces se  i osjetiti da je sad sve na svome mjestu!


Veliki X na ovo!

----------


## bambus99

> *Snekica* bas tako kako kazes:srpljen-spasen!Jednog dana ubrzo, probudit ces se  i osjetiti da je sad sve na svome mjestu!


x


znam da nije to ta tema ni misto, al moram da zavribriam za tikki i pozelim ti jednu ogromnu beturinu!

----------


## Snekica

> znam da nije to ta tema ni misto, al moram da zavribriam za tikki i pozelim ti jednu ogromnu beturinu!


Ma svi vibramo za nju!!!  :Smile:  Bila tema njena ili moja! Tikki  :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ma svi vibramo za nju!!!  Bila tema njena ili moja! Tikki


x

----------


## bambus99

> Ma svi vibramo za nju!!!  Bila tema njena ili moja! Tikki


ma znam ja to!  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Cure drage, nemojmo mijesati posvojiteljski topic sa svakodnevnim chatom i vibranjem. Podrzite druge cure na "njihovim" temama, inace se gubi smisao i preglednost ovog Pdf-a.  Snekicina je posvojiteljska prica na pocetku, pustimo je da zazivi! Sneki, sredina rujna pravi je tren za poziv centru u svrhu buđenja zaposlenih iz ljetne fjake  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Imamo dogovoreno za psihologa krajem mjeseca  :Very Happy:  Znam da je to opet još mjesec dana (skoro  :Sad: ), ali i to je pomak!
Čoksa  :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

Sneki, moras se pripremiti da je cijela dinamika procesa posvajanja zapravo vrlo polagana i poprilicno dugotrajna - ocekivati dovrsenje obrade, slanja molbi i pronalazenja djeteta u nekoliko mjeseci nije realno i svakako ce te dovesti do bespotrebnog pritiska ili depresije. Posvajanje nema novosti iz dana u dan, nemas odredjeni datum transferam iscekivanja bete i zato je psihicki drugacije naporniji, moras skupljati snagu i volju za neodustajanjem na duge staze  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

pujice, pomalo učim prevladavati nestrpljivost, i za sad mi ide dobro. Ja sam inače djevica u horoskopu pa sve šta mi se kaže, držim do tog. Tipa ""zovite početkom mjeseca", ja zovem početkom mjeseca, "spremite te i te papire", ja ih spremim u najbržem mogućem roku... da ne nabrajam. Ali ovo što nije u mojoj domeni, ne mogu previše utjecati, pa se malo skuliram. A i trenutno imam još puno toga za obavljati, pa se malo izgubim u vremenu. Imam još fore za izluditi! Sebe i sve oko sebe  :Laughing:

----------


## tally

Sneki, jos ti je samo falilo da si djevica po horoskopu...znam kako ti je (iz iskustva) sto se tice stvari na koje nemas nekog utjecaja...  :Smile:  Skoknula sam tu na forum da vidim sto je s tobom, ajde samo strpljenja, misli na cilj i guraj!!!! Pozdrav od mene i male miškice koju idemo sutra vidjeti... Drž nam se!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice, često te se sjetim i šaljem svoje pozitivne vibre i misli da djetešce što prije zakuca na vaša vrata :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Tally, zar je već toliko prošlo  :Shock: ? Wow! Brzo ti to šibaš! Evo mi još par dana pa onda opet neko drugo iščekivanje... Sve za nju/njega!  :Zaljubljen: 
Maslina samo ti šalji svoje vibre, možeš i duple, nema veze! Sve primam! I vraćam poljupce zauzvrat!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice draga, i duple i troduple..., koliko god ih trebaš :Smile: 
Samo da nam ti uspiješ! Pusa velika!

----------


## valiana

Sretno i nek što prije jedno djetešce postane djete sreće okruženo ljubavlju i sretnim djetinjstvom.Evo ja dobila iz jednog centra obavijest da imaju curicu od 4 god i dečkiča od 9 god.Ali iskreno ja bi malo mlađe djetešce tako da djece ima sam treba biti uporan!

----------


## Snekica

Valiana hvala! Imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## klarakb

Snekice, samo strpljivost draga. Čekaj, vi još niste cijelu obradu prošli? 

Mi zivkamo i zivkamo, ima boljih i lošijih dana. Nekada sam puna optimizma, a nekad bogme kao da mi pljusku daju....

----------


## Snekica

Ma nismo! Šta da ti kažem, te je jedan na g.o. te drugi, te ljeto i vruće je, pa red za psihologa mjesec dana... Pa kad i to budemo prošli, čekati ćemo ocjenu neko vrijeme... pa da se tajnica vrati da sve to otipka... Dobro da je zakonski rok 2mj.! Nisam ljuta na čekanje kad znaš zašto čekaš! A u mom slučaju nismo ni sigurni da li ćemo "proći"!  :Sad:   Kad dobijem papir na ruke biti ću mirnija i sposobnija čekati anđela!

----------


## sildad

Snekice, ja i ti smo nekako u isto vrijeme predali molbu za procjenu podobnosti. Evo i ja još čekam psihologa. Meni su rekli da čekam da me se pozove jer psiholog ima puno prioritetnijeg posla od naše obrade. Koga da upirem da to bude šta prije, da zovem psihologa ili svoju socijalnu radnicu?

----------


## rozalija

> *Snekica* bas tako kako kazes:srpljen-spasen!Jednog dana ubrzo, probudit ces se  i osjetiti da je sad sve na svome mjestu!


X

----------


## bambus99

draga snekice, bit ce sve kako triba.... kad - tada... sve to nekako dode na svoje misto! i znam da negdje ispod ovog neba i vas ceka vasa sreca koja ce vas zvati mama i tata !   :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> Snekice, ja i ti smo nekako u isto vrijeme predali molbu za procjenu podobnosti. Evo i ja još čekam psihologa. Meni su rekli da čekam da me se pozove jer psiholog ima puno prioritetnijeg posla od naše obrade. Koga da upirem da to bude šta prije, da zovem psihologa ili svoju socijalnu radnicu?


A ufff, teško pitanje! Možda psihologa ganjati, jer i tvoj "posao" je jako prioritetan, upravo je neko dijete bez roditelja tamo negdje samo!!! Ne mogu vjerovati šta si dopuštaju! Ako ne upali onda soc radnicu obavezno! Mi idemo u petak kod psihologa. javim ti se!

----------


## rima11

Držim palčeve za petak................ :Smile:

----------


## Bab

draga moja Snekice...mislim jako na vas i saljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak i uspjesan razgovor. Jos.cete biti jedan korak blize svom djetetu. Pusa...

----------


## ježić

Snekice,  :Kiss:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak, da budete još jedan korak bliže!

----------


## Sela

Za petak!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Snekice milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljemo za petak, da sve prođe fantastično.

----------


## sildad

Snekice i ja vibriram za petak. Ja sam danas dobila poziv za psihologa 07.10. i to je isto petak i onda je gotova i moja obrada.

----------


## Bab

Sildad draga, neka vam taj 7.10. donese toliko željeni papir a on vaše malo zlato  :Smile: 
Sretnoooo :Kiss:

----------


## Franka 35

Točno si mogu zamisliti nesanicu uoči takvog jednog prevažnog petka - želimo vam sreću od sveg srca!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sildad, petak nam je dan za metak, jel? Super!  :Very Happy: 
Franka, ni ne sumnjaj da ćemo zaspati lagano!  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Snekica i Sildad, neka vam bude sretno, svakoj u njezin petak!  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Snekice, oprosti šta sam ti upala na topic sa vijestima o sebi, ali toliko sam se razveselila da sam morala napisati.

----------


## butterfly101

*Snekice * sretno i puuunnoooo  ti šaljem *~~~~~~~~~~~~* za petak  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

sildad, ne brini! Znaš onu staru "Tvoj uspjeh je i moj uspjeh"! U ovom slučaju pričamo u sreći, a uspjeh će već doći!  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Neću puno toga vam pisati jer nisam baš sposobna. :Crying or Very sad:  Ni na posao se nisam vratila jer nisam u stanju. Naš psiholog nije dobro prošao, točnije, moja dg. (vidi 1.post) im jaaako smeta. Ljudi, ja ću spaliti čekajući 2 tjedna da komisija odluči jel smo sposobni ili ne! Živaca imam, ali baš toliko...  :Rolling Eyes:  Mislim da se moja priča s usvojenjem lagano gasi, a nije pošteno ni saživila :Crying or Very sad:  Živi bili pa vidjeli u iduća 2 tjedna.

----------


## Franka 35

Satima bih ti mogla pisati primjere kad sam očekivala najgore vijesti - a okrenulo se na najbolje, i najnevjerojatnije...Razumijem da je teško i da se 2 tjedna čine kao vječnost - ali vjerujem da će se prilike okrenuti vama u korist...Daj Bože, da i sada s vama bude tako..Držimo sretnice..

----------


## Snekica

:Love:

----------


## ArI MaLi

mila  :Love:  samo polako i strpljivo  :Heart:  kako god se sad osijećala neće utjecat na njihovu odluku.. nikad, ali nikad, a pogotovo ovako u samom startu nije gotovo  :Kiss:

----------


## sildad

> Satima bih ti mogla pisati primjere kad sam očekivala najgore vijesti - a okrenulo se na najbolje, i najnevjerojatnije...Razumijem da je teško i da se 2 tjedna čine kao vječnost - ali vjerujem da će se prilike okrenuti vama u korist...Daj Bože, da i sada s vama bude tako..Držimo sretnice..


Nešto slično sam i ja htjela napisati, pa ću samo potpisati Franku i poslati ti veliki  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Draga  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> mila  samo polako i strpljivo  kako god se sad osijećala neće utjecat na njihovu odluku.. nikad, ali nikad, a pogotovo ovako u samom startu nije gotovo


A nema druge nego pričekati ta 2 tjedna...  Kad te neće - te neće!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> A nema druge nego pričekati ta 2 tjedna...  Kad te neće - te neće!


znam da si razočarana... i nama se trenutno događa nevjerovatna situacija, koju na žalost ne mogu podjeliti s vama, a nadam se da ću jednom moć... vjeruj mi razumijem te, ali sutra je novi dan i sve će izgledati drugačije, veselije  :Love:  sve su to iskušenja, bez kojih život nebi bio to što je  :Heart:  :Heart: , još češ se ti dugo družiti ovdje s nama  :Kiss:

----------


## sandra14

Znam da se ne poznajemo i da nije neka utjeha, ali ja sam postala mama dva puta s dijagnozom sarkoma (koji nije izlječiv) i još uvijek sam tu. Kažem da su me na životu zadržala moja djeca.
Ako i ne uspiješ u svom centru, obrati se Ministarstvu u Zagrebu, odnesi sve papire, budi uporna, isplati se vjeruj mi.
Nemoj dozvoliti da te nešto pokoleba. Ako te nije slomila bolest, neće te ni administracija.
(zahtjev možeš obnavljati svakih 6 mjeseci)

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* uopce ne sumnjam u tvoju tvrdoglavost i upornost!! :Naklon: A takvi obicno pobjedjuju!

----------


## tikki

Snekica, samo ću te čvrsto zagrliti   :Love:  makar i ovako virtualno... U mojim si mislima i iskreno se nadam da ćeš za dva tjedna s nama podjeliti vesele vijesti  :Smile:  u ovim našim pričama se sve stalno vrti oko neka dva tjedna... E pa ja se nadam da su ti ovo zadnja dva tjedna neizvjesnosti!

----------


## sildad

Snekice, isprazni inbox.

----------


## ježić

Snekice, ja odbijam vjerovati u negativan ishod ove priče. To je jednostavno nemoguće!  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

draga  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sonči

Ništa nije gotovo. Sve će biti OK. SAMO POZITIVA!!!!!!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Što bih ja bez vas?! Osim MM vi ste mi jedina utjeha! Ne vjerujem ni ja baš u potpunosti da je kraj, uvijek iznad nekog ima još netko pa budem gurala dok se bude moglo. Ma znate šta, ja ću ova 2 tjedna živjeti kao da čekam pozitivan odgovor! I baš me briga!!! :Mad:  Sela, nisam baš tvrdoglava, jel'?  :Grin: 
Sandra, wow! Ženo, pa čestitam! Majka hrabrost, nema šta! Probudila si mi velike nade, znaš?!
Ari Mali, nadam se da će sve ispasti dobro  Kad budeš mogla, pričaj s nama o tvom problemu, očito je velik!  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Snekica, samo ću te čvrsto zagrliti   makar i ovako virtualno... U mojim si mislima i iskreno se nadam da ćeš za dva tjedna s nama podjeliti vesele vijesti  u ovim našim pričama se sve stalno vrti oko neka dva tjedna... E pa ja se nadam da su ti ovo zadnja dva tjedna neizvjesnosti!


X
Draga ma ima da bude sve u redu, ma moraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

----------


## rima11

Nisam očekivala ovakav ishod ...................vjerujem da će sve na kraju ispasti pozitivno!
Bit će to "posebna " dva tjedna! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Snekice, ma šta su dva tjedna naspram ostatka prekrasnog života kojeg ćeš sigurno kad tad dijeliti sa još jednim dragim bićem! Možeš ti to! Nakon silnih postupaka koje si prošla ovo je samo jedna kap...Biti će sve u redu. Kad tad ćemo svi mi, koji toliko želimo, doći na red na ovaj ili onaj način (znam nije baš neka utjeha...ali budi hrabra!)...Pusa ogromna!

----------


## bambus99

> Snekice, ma šta su dva tjedna naspram ostatka prekrasnog života kojeg ćeš sigurno kad tad dijeliti sa još jednim dragim bićem! Možeš ti to! Nakon silnih postupaka koje si prošla ovo je samo jedna kap...Biti će sve u redu. Kad tad ćemo svi mi, koji toliko želimo, doći na red na ovaj ili onaj način (znam nije baš neka utjeha...ali budi hrabra!)...Pusa ogromna!


x

saljem ti  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Snekice moja draga, budite hrabri i ne dozvolite da vas obuzme tuga... Uvijek ima netko iznad nekoga tko će uvidjeti da stvari nisu uvijek crno-bijele...
Vjeujem da vam je sad užasno teško zbog svega što prolazite ali iskreno se nadam i znam da ćete se jednog dana sjećati ovih dana kao dio jedne priče koja vam je donjela Vaše malo zlato.

Šaljem vam jedan virtualni  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:  snekice, nadam se i vibram za pozitivno mišljenje!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki draga - grlim te, neka prođu ta dva tjedna, a ja tvrdoglavo odbijam očekivati išta drugačije od pozitivnog mišljenja  :Love:

----------


## boškarin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivno mišljenje

----------


## rima11

Ma, znaš da sam razmišljala ovih dana da će pozitivno mišljenje :Smile:  stići 18. To bi otprilike bila dva tjedna o kojima govoriš!
Neću ni pomisliti na ništa drugo nego na pozitivno mišljenje!

----------


## ivanas

sretno draga i da bude pozitivno mišljenje

----------


## Snekica

Onda, za 18.! Živi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## rima11

18. se približava..........pa šaljem pozitivne vibre :Smile:

----------


## rima11

............još malo :Smile: 
P.S. U mislima s tobom!

----------


## ježić

Snekice, nek te danas samo dobre vijesti nađu!

----------


## Bab

Snekice draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti.
Svi smo s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti

----------


## Snekica

... a ja skoro zaboravila na 18.!  :Embarassed:  Jučer sam na poslu protrnula kad je poštar krenuo prema meni sa bijelom kuvertom i onim njihovim papirom za potpis  :Shock: , a on kaže da samo provjerava za nekog tipa koji je "prijavljen na mojoj adresi" a pismo mu stiže sa suda  :Shock: . Prvi šok jer očekujem takvu kuvertu, a drugi da još netko na mojoj adresi a nemam pojma tko je! Danas se, znači, preznojavam... :Rolling Eyes:  Uh...

----------


## Sela

*Snekice*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivan odgovor!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, sretnooo!

----------


## sonči

Sneki :Heart:  za danas!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Ništa danas, poštar nas je zaobišao  :Sad: (( Probati ću zvati sutra, ako do podne ne dobijem pisano Rješenje. Hvala vam šta ste uz mene!

----------


## butterfly101

:Smile:  *snekice*,znam da čekajući vrijeme nikako ne prolazi, sretno draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~* do neba !!!

----------


## ina33

Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ježić

> Ništa danas, poštar nas je zaobišao (( Probati ću zvati sutra, ako do podne ne dobijem pisano Rješenje. Hvala vam šta ste uz mene!


Onda vibramo dalje za sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## luci07

Tisuću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti sutra!

----------


## Miki76

Sneki, uz tebe smo!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Snekice, držim fige, vibram, sve po spisku za najbolji ishod... 
 :Love:

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

I dalje ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

sneki ima li što??

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Ma ništa još... :Sad:

----------


## sonči

:Cekam: !!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Sad će, sad će, samo strpljivo. Neka se i malo pričeka, glavno sa su vijesti koje će nas razveseliti!

----------


## sildad

I ja nestrpljivo očekujem i navijam za dobre vijesti.

----------


## vulkan

Draga moja Sneki...prčkam po netu kad naiđem na post o tebi...žao mi je što prije nisam našla da znaš da sam i ja uz tebe u još jednoj borbi za bebača!
Ako su te tete,psiholozi upoznali onako kako sam te ja nema ni sekunde sumnje da pomisle da postoji koja prepreka koju niste spremni podnijeti,da prštiš od ljubavi 
koju možeš pružiti bebaču!!!da li oni znaju šta to znači????izabrali ste težak put ali sigurna sam da će taj put donijeti ono što najviše želiš -ako ovaj drugi put ne bude brži!!!
Kada se najmanje nadaš dobre vijesti stižu pa tako i poštar!!!!Sretno draga i znaj da smo uz tebe uvijek!!!! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Vulkan, draga, hvala ti! Ja znam da si uz mene, kao i ja uz tebe! Tete su me upoznale onakvu kakva i inače jesam, bez glume i laži, a sad je sve na njima! Šta bude biti će, a ako ne bude, postoje neke druge službe koje će se time malo pozabaviti  :Wink:  
Znaš i sama da kod mene teško dolazi do predaje, a ja se od djeteta ne predajem, pa kud puklo! 
Jedva čekam neku kavicu...  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Snekice držim fige da se u kratkom roku dvije bebice zalome - jedna u buši, a druga odmah spremna u kući ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

> snekice držim fige da se u kratkom roku dvije bebice zalome - jedna u buši, a druga odmah spremna u kući ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxxxx

----------


## mimi81

Draga Sneki podržavam vas i vjerujem da ćete dobiti dozvolu za posvojenje jer to mogu samo posebni ljudi...

----------


## Snekica

*Sumski, Valice, mimi*...  :Shy kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*Sneki*, ti si već mama i to najdivnija, samo tvoje dijete nije još u tvome naručju.

----------


## rima11

Boga mi nešto duuuuuugo traju ta dva tjedna ............kad će stići taj papir da slavimo! :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*Sneki* a da ti osobno doćekaš tog poštara :Taps: ....hmmmm,mislim da je ovo čekanje slično mojemu čekanju bete, puno nestrpljenja,nade,i vjerujem kod tebe sigurnog uspjeha!!!  Sretno draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Došao poštar, ali s krivom kuvertom!  :Laughing:  Kad me zazvao (donio poštu na posao) pretrnula sam, i onda kaže _MUP RH? Kazna?_ O, ne, ne, ne, to je samo odgovor na moju žalbu, i bio je, žalba je upalila  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Ja sam možda malo tupava... :Undecided: 

Jel to znači da ste dobili napokon rješenje i da je sad obrada gotova???

joj, nadam se da je to !!!!

----------


## Shanti

Snekice, držim fige!  :Heart: 
A ukoliko slučajno rješenje ne bi bilo pozitvno (čemu se ne nadamo), na tome ne mora ostati, zar ne? 
 :Smile: 
Kako "dišu" u tvom CZSS, odnosno, kako bi reagirali da nazoveš i priupitaš ih kakvo je rješenje (jer i ako ti ga još nisu poslali, to ne znači da nije doneseno)? Mi ga nikad nismo ni primili, samo nam je rečeno da je pozitivno i da možemo slati molbe.

----------


## rima11

Mi smo papir dobili na kućnu adresu!
Piše; MIŠLJENJE o podobnosti za posvojenje djeteta i onda formalno kako udovoljavamo propisanim zakonskim obvez............bla,bla,bla.........
A da im je trebalo malo više vremena je.........ali?!

----------


## Snekica

> Jel to znači da ste dobili napokon rješenje i da je sad obrada gotova???


 :Laughing:  ne! Nije baš za smijanje ali... Dobila sam bila prije nekoliko mjeseci kaznu jer sam pričala na mobitel, pa sam se žalila (plavuša)!  Nisam se dobro izjasnila! Sorryyyyyyy!!!

Moram skupiti hrabrosti i nazvati ih, jer ovo više nema smisla! Iskreno, već bi ih bila 100 puta zvala, samo da sam bar donekle sigurna u pozitivan odgovor. A ovako, strah me da ne planem preko telefona i onda si zakompliciram još više! Ali sad bi stvarno bilo krajnje vrijeme za zvanje. Očekujte sutra iza 14.00 odgovor, ma kakav god bio! I da znate, vi ste me nagovorile na zvanje!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

*Sneki* :Cekam: ...Daj da se veselimo!

----------


## Snekica

Zvala, nitko se ne javlja :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ježić

Zovi sutra ponovno! :Smile:

----------


## rima11

A to je normalno!
Tako ti ja neki dan zovem jedan centar u 14,30. Kad ono teta na centrali kaže; Pa, gospođo, molim vas nazovite sutra..........vidite koliko je sati!...........a ja ono zabezeknuto: Da, oprostite, zaista je......... :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Sretno i od mene još jedanput. Svakako budi uporna i zovi. Držim sretnice.

----------


## Snekica

> Tako ti ja neki dan zovem jedan centar u 14,30. Kad ono teta na centrali kaže; Pa, gospođo, molim vas nazovite sutra..........vidite koliko je sati!...........a ja ono zabezeknuto: Da, oprostite, zaista je.........


Zar nisi prije pogledala na sat  :Shock: '! Srami se! crni LOL
apropo zvanja, danas se javila pravnica, kaže zovite malo kasnije, na sastanku je. Zovem za 1h i naravno više se nitko ne javlja! Sutra opet  :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Zar nisi prije pogledala na sat '! Srami se! crni LOL
> apropo zvanja, danas se javila pravnica, kaže zovite malo kasnije, na sastanku je. Zovem za 1h i naravno više se nitko ne javlja! Sutra opet


 :Love:  drž se...  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Ima li novosti,*Sneki*?

----------


## Snekica

Ma jok! U ponedjeljak ih zovem OPET!

----------


## sonči

Baš sam htjela pitati jesi li ih zvala? Još čekamo! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## butterfly101

Ma nije ni čudo da pismo ne dolazi, di će napisat kad ih se ni na telefon ne može dobit.....grrrrrrrr :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sneki draga stvarno ovo zaslužuješ, imaš toliko strpljenja i upornosti da ti se divim, mene ovo već sada ljuti, pa šta ne mogu nazvati barem da se zna situacija...joooo,koja država...uf!!!!

----------


## sildad

A baš. A šta reći osim da sam i ja već na kraju živaca sa tim čekanjem. Sneki i dalje vibriram.

----------


## Bab

Sneki draga...
i ja sam sad već ljuta na njih... da vas ovak zavlače ko da ne velimkoga...zbilja nisu u redu :Evil or Very Mad: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje iz petnih žila ...  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Snekice*, na razumijem što se točno dogodilo, tj. je li ti stiglo mišljenje da niste zbog toga podobni? Nemam praktične pomoći, osim što se nadam da možda postoji šansa da se na to žalite. Možda sandra14 ili neko od iskusnijih posvojitelja bude mogao dati kakav praktičan savjet  :Love: .

----------


## Snekica

Ma danas sam OPET zvala, kažu da su Rješenje još prošli tjedan slali, očito preko Afganistana. Dala sam im do znanja da čekam do petka najkasnije, nakon toga obavještavam nadležne institucije obzirom da je od dana predaje Zamolbe prošlo već 7 mjeseci. Ona mi je preko telefona dala tiho do znanja (ne doslovnim riječima) da je ipak naša Zamolba odbijena, ali ništa ne mogu pokrenuti sve dok nemam Rješenje u rukama. Ako ovo čitaju dogledne osobe iz mog Centra, želim da znaju da nismo neuki bez obzira na školu koju smo završili i da mi ne pada na pamet odustati olako! E sad sam već ljuta! Posebno zbog toga što do socijalne radnice ne mogu doći jer je ili na sastanku ili na terenu, psihologinju nemam šta tražiti, i na sve moje pozive odgovara isključivo pravnica! A ništa od toga ne bi bilo da nisu same rekle da ćemo dobiti odgovor u roku od 2 tjedna, točnije psihologinja.

----------


## špelkica

Sneki, budi uporna i nemoj gubit nadu! Ima da se izjasne kakve su to nebuloze i zašto kod nas ništ ne funkcionira! Uz tebe smo!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Sneki* hrabrice,uz tebe sam!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki  :Love:  uz tebe sam, mora krenut, prije ili kasnije, sigurna sam da ćeš se izboriti!

----------


## rima11

Think pink :Smile:  dok ne dođe rješenje.......a onda dalje!
Ja jednostavno ne želim čuti o negativnom odgovoru!!!!!!

----------


## ježić

*Snekice*, i imaš svako pravo biti ljuta! Evo, i ja sam ljuta koja to samo čitam ovdje! :Evil or Very Mad: 
 Nemoj gubiti nadu, vjerujem da će se sva ta energija kad tad kanalizirati na pravo mjesto! Uz tebe sam... :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Ježić ti se ne smiješ ljutiti! No - no!

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, draga, za tebe navijam najjače na svijetu. Svaki dan si mi u molitvi i čvrsto vjerujem da stiže dan kada ćeš zagrliti svoje voljeno dijete. Do tada budi i dalje ovako divna i hrabra, stvarno si predivna osoba i bit ćeš najbolja mama na svijetu! Veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Mury

> *Snekice*, draga, za tebe navijam najjače na svijetu. Svaki dan si mi u molitvi i čvrsto vjerujem da stiže dan kada ćeš zagrliti svoje voljeno dijete. Do tada budi i dalje ovako divna i hrabra, stvarno si predivna osoba i bit ćeš najbolja mama na svijetu! Veliki zagrljaj!


Sve potpisujem, zbilja si snekice jedna prekrasna osoba, i ako itko zaslužuje biti majka, to si onda ti  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme draga ja tek sad vidim ovu temu- pa ovo je prestrašno, toga ima samo u našoj državi
Drži se i mislim puno na tebe- sigurna sam da ćete uspjeti na ovaj ili onaj način jer to stvarno zaslužujete

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam isto oba puta čekala 7 mjeseci na podobnost - nije bilo nikakvog razloga za to osim zavlačenja. Zakonski rok je dva mjeseca.

Je li ti socijalna radnica prišapnula i po kojoj osnovi je vaša molba (eventualno) odbijena?

Što se tiče telefonskih poziva, najbolje je centre nazivati odmah ujutro, iza 9. Tada su svi tamo, a poslije raspoređuju dužnosti - oni imaju jako puno terenskog rada.

----------


## Snekica

> Je li ti socijalna radnica prišapnula i po kojoj osnovi je vaša molba (eventualno) odbijena?


Nisam ja uspjela ni doći do soc radnice, pravnica je s njom u uredu i javlja se na telefon i odgovara da je ili na sastanku ili na drugoj liniji ili na terenu i da zovem kasnije. Kasnije se nitko ne javlja, naravno!

----------


## sonči

Sneki uz tebe sam ma kakav odgovor bio! :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

Sneki, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Eto, sad je i službeno! 
_Centar za socijalnu skrb temeljem čl.135 st.2 Obiteljskog zakona (NN...) a na osnovu provedenog postupka, izdaje slijeseće 
NEGATIVNO MIŠLJENJE
o podobnosti za posvojenje_

----------


## Charlie

Žao mi je, draga...nadam se da ćeš dobiti dobre savjete kako i što dalje.

----------


## luci07

*Snekice* :Love:  Jako mi je žao!

Nadam se da ovo nije konačno i da će iskusnije cure imati koji dobar savjet što dalje. Ja ti samo želim sreću do neba da što prije dođeš do svoje mrvice, kojim god putem.

----------


## Snekica

Ljuti me jako jako što sve piše u doslovno dvije rečenice! A najgore mi je bilo kad sam pročitala "nakon provedene obrade"! WTF??? Bili smo na razgovoru kod psihologice koja je jasno dala do znanja da će nas odbiti i socijalna radnica na pregledu stana. Čak ni testove nismo rješavali! Ufff...
Danas si mogu dati oduška i ugasiti sve telefone, kompjutere i zaključati vrata i  :Crying or Very sad:  ! Kad dođem k sebi, javim se! Ili ako ima netko pametan pravni savjet, molim vas na pp! Hvala vam što ste bile svo ovo vrijeme uz mene, smijale se i plakale samnom!  :Saint:

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, zbog čega je to, zbog ms?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki najradije bi sada s tobom zaplakala  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* moja ,vjerujem da ti ovo nije najidealniji period i jako mi je zao sto si naisla na panjeve pod nogama na oba fronta.
Pravni savjet ti necu moci dati,nadam se da ima cura koje ce ti znati pomoci s te strane.
Psihicki si se vjerovatno iscrpila  i moras si napraviti odmak od problema-ne stati s borbom i rijesavanjem istog,vec samo
pokusati napraviti mali odmak.Lakse reci nego napraviti,znam,ali pokusaj.Sreca dodje kad se najmanje nadas.Gaji u srcu 
svoju veliku zelju i radi na njenom ostvarenju polako i sustavno i ostvarit ce se.
Mozda na ovom polju jos ima nade,probaj naci nekog kompetentnog u sustavu tko ce realno sazeti ono bitno,tko ce ti
pojasniti pravila igre i reci sto mozes ili ne mozes uciniti...Mislim,odvratno je to sto cine,da covjek zbog neke svoje preboljene
dijagnoze za koju nije ni kriv ni duzan ,ne moze biti podoban da bude roditelj..odvratno..Pa bitno je ono u dusi,bitan je
ocean ljubavi koji ceka na svoje dijete-to bi trebalo biti mjerilo podobnosti.Ljubav!!
Ako ima nade da borbom izboris zeljeno,uradite to,ne dajte im disati...
Jako te ljubim i drz se!!

----------


## sonči

Sneki tužna sam s tobom. :Sad: 
Nisam do kraja vjerovala da takav odgovor može biti! :Mad: 
Ti si jaka i vjerujem da ćeš doći do svojeg anđela :Saint:  bez obzira na ove iz centra. JOOOOJ kako sam ljuta na njih! 
Ma mi žene smo zmajevi mi možemo sve!!!!!!!
Otuguj i za dalje :Love: !

----------


## orlica

Samo uporno dalje..........

----------


## sildad

Sneki, drži se, znam nije ti sad lako i vrlo si razočarana, ali meni je to bilo nekako za očekivati kad ti nisu htjeli napraviti psihološku obradu. Život je često puta nepravedan i ovo šta ti se događa jako je nepravedno i čini me užasno žalosnom. Vjerujem da ovo ipak nije točka na "i", te da postoji rješenje. Nažalost moraš ići težim putem, ali vjerujem da si jaka i da to možeš i hoćeš. Bit će sve u redu, vjerujem svim srcem u to, samo se nemoj predati i obeshrabriti. Grlim te jako i navijam za tebe svim srcem.

----------


## Mury

Oh sneki moja, jako sam tužna i ljuta zbog tvoje situacije  :Love:  Bit ćeš u mojim molitvama da se stanje ipak razriješi nekako u vašu korist! Ljubim te!!!

----------


## kokos

I mene silno rastužuju i ljute takve nepravde. Vjerujem da ces uspjeti ovako ili onako. Nedaj se, super si jaka i uporna tako da moraš uspijeti.

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekice*, zbog čega je to, zbog ms?


Da! 
Hvala vam cure na svemu, mislim da ću poslušati svoj mozak (dušu malo teže) i na neko vrijeme maknuti se od svega! 
Sela mislim na tebe i tvog malca! 
Sumskovoce, i na tebe mislim i na tvoja 2 malca! 
Ma da sad ne nabrajam dalje, mislim na sve vas i puno vas volim!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:   :Heart:  jako jako jako mi je žao...

----------


## ivica_k

snekice, cure su sve kazale...došla sam ti dati podšku i želim ti puno snage za dalje! :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Snekice, grlim te... 
Jako mi je žao... ali sigurna sam da će uskoro doći sunašce... na ovaj ili onaj način.  :Love:

----------


## Val

Ajme, jako mi je žao.  :Sad:  Koja nepravda.

----------


## Bab

Draga moja Sneki,
mislim da su sad sve riječi suvišne
Ja ću te samo jaaakooo :Love:  i biti s tobom u nadi da ipak postoji način da se ova nepravda ispravi.

Jer ovo zbilja NIJE u redu.
Drž' se draga :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

*Snekice*, jako mi je žao. 

Znam da su neki ljudi posvajali unatoč ozbiljnim dg., sad, jesu li se dg. pojavile nakon obrade ili prije, ne znam ti to reći, toliko dobro te situacije ne poznajem.

Također, znam neke ljude koji su odustajali od priče s posvajanjem zbog ozbiljne i kronične dg. i ostavrili roditeljstvo MPO uptem, ne zato jer misle da ne bi bili dobri roditelji jer sa svojim dg. funkcioniraju sasvim uredno i u stanju su brinuti se o djetetu, nego jer su procijenili da "nemaju sigurno šanse".

Što je od toga objektivno... ne znam ti reći, vjerojatno i sreća utječe na neke rasplete.

Nadam se da će ti se javiti neko s konkretnijom uputom.

----------


## ježić

Draga *Snekice*, jako mi je žao. Ne znam što bih ti mogla reći da te utješim, šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj. :Love: 
Nisam uopće upućena u nikakve procedure oko posvojenja, znam samo ono što pohvatam tu usput. S obzirom da je mišljenje dano tako šturo i na način na koji su obavili ovu proceduru, postoji li kakva šansa da se piše nekakva žalba na dobiveno rješenje i postupak? 
Nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko ima iskustva i neki konkretni prijedlog što napraviti.

----------


## frka

draga Sneki, full mi je zao  :Sad: 

nemam ti nista pametno za reci... uzasno me ljuti ovakva nepravda  :Sad: 

odmori se pa ganjaj dalje...  :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*sneki* draga moja, :Sad: ovo je stvarno grozno,iskreno ja ne mogu niti zamislit kakvi su te osječaji sada preplavili jer ovakvo iskustvo iza sebe nemam,ali mogu reči da sam redovito pratila ovu tvoju borbu sa  :Mad: czss da dođeš do cilja...nadam se samo da nećeš od ove borbe odustat jer mora i mora postojati nekakvo rješenje,mora...
Znam i vjerujem da je ovo teško,ali skupi snage i kreni dalje do pobjede....
Šaljem ti veliki  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> =ježić;2002467postoji li kakva šansa da se piše nekakva žalba na dobiveno rješenje i postupak?


Vidjeti ćemo za koji dan. Imam neke stvari na pameti, ali neću javno pisati. Tako da ću pisati tek ako se nešto jako važno dogodi. A do onda uzimam predah od foruma, čitati ću ja vas i pratiti ali ovaj put iz prikrajka i samo povremeno postati. A na svaki pp odgovaram. 
 :Heart:  U all!
Da vas nema, trebalo bi vas izmisliti!

----------


## tikki

Draga sneki, grlim te jako  :Love:  i od srca ti želim barem ovako virtualno zagrljajem oduzet malo tuge... Nadam se do neba da tvoja borba uspije i da, čak i ako uzmeš predah od foruma, uskoro osvane naslov-uspjeli smo! 

I nadam se da ćeš naći snage za dalje... ne odustaj draga, u mislima i molitvama si nam!

----------


## kiara79

sneki draga,grlim te jako....cure su sve rekle!!! :Sad:

----------


## bambus99

sneki ........ mila  :Love:

----------


## tally

Sneki, prvo da ti kažem da ne mogu vjerovat što čitam! Draga moja, sad malo odahni i odmori od svega, skupi snage, a onda će vrijeme donjeti neke nove mogućnosti i nade. Budi sigurna u to da takvim ljudima, kao što si ti mora zasjati sunce na kraju tunela, bez obzira na sve prepreke, svu nepravdu i sve ono što si morala proći da jednog dana dođeš do svog cilja! Ja ti želim svu sreću!!!! I samo da ti javim da smo dobili malenu Marcis 13.11.!!! Sigurna sam da ću i ja pročitati takvo nešto od tebe, samo nek se malo stvari slegnu! Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!!

----------


## Snekica

Tally, draga moja! Ti imaš sad većih briga nego što sam ja! Moraš puno ljubiti, maziti, paziti, dodirivati ovo malo stvorenje pored tebe jer od 13.11. više niste sami u kući! Imate sad puno posla! A ja... pa ne mirujem baš, stalno je neka akcija, ali ovaj put ćete svi saznati nek na kraju, skužiti ćete sami zašto. Ok, trudna nisam, posvojili nismo, da ne bi bilo zablude  :Wink:  Jubi mi puuuuuuuno tu malu štručicu koju imaš u narjučju!  :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice draga,

nisi sama. I čekamo vijesti kad iziđeš iz prikrajka. A dotad, draga, mislimo na tebe. 
Sretno i mirno!

----------


## tally

> Tally, draga moja! Ti imaš sad većih briga nego što sam ja! Moraš puno ljubiti, maziti, paziti, dodirivati ovo malo stvorenje pored tebe jer od 13.11. više niste sami u kući! Imate sad puno posla! A ja... pa ne mirujem baš, stalno je neka akcija, ali ovaj put ćete svi saznati nek na kraju, skužiti ćete sami zašto. Ok, trudna nisam, posvojili nismo, da ne bi bilo zablude  Jubi mi puuuuuuuno tu malu štručicu koju imaš u narjučju!


 :Love:

----------


## adal

Pratim tvoju pricu cjelo vrijeme i jako mi je zao zbog ovog negativnog ishoda jer se iako te ne poznajem licno iz svakog tvog posta vidi da si divna i da bi bila predivna mama,i ja te zelim punoooo punooo srece u svemu sto ce se dalje desavati i da vrlo brzo dodjete do svoga cilja  :Love:  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

Sneki, ti si jedna hrabra žena i sve ćeš ti to riješiti i kad tad doći do toliko željenog cilja. Nemam u to nikakve sumnje!

----------


## ivanas

Svim srcem ti želim da se  vaša želja nekako ostvari,  :Love:

----------


## Val

> Snekice draga,
> 
> nisi sama. I čekamo vijesti kad iziđeš iz prikrajka. A dotad, draga, mislimo na tebe. 
> Sretno i mirno!


i obraduj nas što prije!!

----------


## Ginger

ajme sneki moja, tek sad sam vidjela  :Sad: 
grlim te jako

----------


## sonči

Sneki javi nam se malo!
Često te se sjetim i nadam se da ne miruješ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Nikad ja ne mirujem  :Wink:  samo još ništa konkretno nisam rješila pa ne pišem, sve dok se bar nešto ne riješi do kraja. Samo ću spomenuti da im nedam mira, ni pod razno! 
Hvala ti što misliš na mene  :Kiss:

----------


## Miss July

Drage moje!

Pratim ovaj forum redovno, ali eto tek sada odlučih da se oglasim. Neke od Vas znam s podforuma o potpomognutoj oplodnji i drago mi je što vidim da su se poneke želje za roditeljstvom ostvarile.

No, javljam se da Vas malo razveselim. Naime,  ministrica Opačić danas  u 13.00 sati razgovara s predsjednicom Udruge sudaca za mladež, obiteljskih sudaca i stručnjaka za djecu i mladež o mogućnostima ubrzavanja postupaka vezanim za posvajanje djece. Žena misli ozbiljno! I ona je posvojila pa zna kako kako to sve izgleda. Malo nade za nas koji svoju djecu još čekamo.

----------


## Snekica

Dobro da se ipak netko i interesira za djecu, lako za nas! svi imamo topli dom, a oni...?

----------


## Snekica

bambus99, isprazni inbox! ovdje sam sigurna da ćeš vidjeti!

----------


## klarakb

Sneki,
samo da pošaljem i svoje vibre~~~~~~~. Nadam se uskoro boljim vijestima :Naklon:

----------


## Snekica

Samo da vam se kratko javim! Naša borba za djete mojim nejavljanjem ovdje nije stala, dapače, još se žešće borimo za svoja prava. Iz "nekih" razloga ne mogu ovdje pisati, nemojte se ljutiti! Za sad sam zadovoljna razvojem situacije, a vidjeti ćemo da li će se i dalje razvijati nama u korist. Da nam ovo upali, drž'te nam  :fige: 
Volim vas!

----------


## tikki

Snekica, onda od nas imaš  :fige:  za razvoj i okončanje u vašu korist!

----------


## rima11

Držimo vam palčeve i mislimo na vas!
Vjerujemo samo u pozitivan ishod ove priče!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:fige:   :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

snekice,čvrsto držimo palčeve  :fige:

----------


## mare41

Sneki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Draga moja,
ma MORA to doć na svoje...
ja vam držim fige na svim prstima koje imam i mantram za Vaš uspjeh!!!!

----------


## adal

:fige:

----------


## Beti3

Snekice,   :fige: ...jako čvrsto.

----------


## ana-blizanci

Snekice , sigurna sam da ćeš uspijeti posvojiti predivno malo biće kojemu češ pokloniti svu ljubav svijeta  :Smile:  samo hrabro naprijed! svi smo ovdje uz tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Snekice, držim fige svom snagom za daljnje dobre vijesti od tebe!  :fige:

----------


## sonči

:fige: 
 :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> Da nam ovo upali, drž'te nam


puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

:fige:  Da sve bude kako ste zaželjeli! Sretno!

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja držim fige  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za vas na prstićima ruka i noga i moji mali prstići ih drže za vas.
Ljubim te puno i želim da iz ove borbe izađete kao pobjednici sa malim zlatom u naručju.

----------


## butterfly101

*sneki* sretno i držim  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Sumskovoce

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje, hvala vam na ovoliko  :fige: , zaista ste sve jedno veliko  :Heart: ! Našoj borbi se još uopće ne nazire kraj, ali se konačno nešto počelo kotrljati. Krajem ovog mjeseca ću opet biti za pinkicu pametnija, pa ću vam se opet javiti.  :Kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

ja uvik ko padobranac...ne mogu virovati da su odbili...nepojmljivo mi je..ali nisam skuzila zbog cega su odbili...pa niste stari? ne kuzim zbog cega? ili si mozda napisala a ja sam onako brzopleto procitala pa sam preskocila,ma bas me zanima koji je to veliki razlog za odbijanje...ma kako nes ljut biti...aj drzi se i nekako se nadam da imas asa u rukavu i da ce uspiti sve srediti..drzi se...

----------


## Snekica

imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Snekice* i ja drzim :fige: ...nadam se da ces nam se uskoro javiti sa lijepim novostima

----------


## Inesz

Cure, oprostite, rijetko svratim na temu i ne stignem vas sve popratiti, ali svima želim iz dubine srca da uskoro posvojite dijete i date mu svu ogromnu ljubav koja leži u vama. Mame i tate posvojene djece, uz vas sam i na vašoj strani.  :Smile:  Vašoj divnoj djeci želim dug i sretan život krcat ljbavi i sreće.

*Snekice* draga, za tebe ovdje poseban iskaz podrške:
Blago djetetu kojem ćeš ti biti mama! Silno želim da čim prije uspiješ zagrliti svoje dijete, posvojenjem, rođenjem... ma svejedno na koji način ćeš se zvati mama jer voljeno i sretno će biti tvoje dijete. 
Ne posustaj, bori se kako god bilo teško. Sigurna sam da ćeš uspjeti.
 :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Inesz, k vrapcu, rasplače me na poslu!  :Zaljubljen:  Hvala ti na ovim predivnim riječima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sneki, mila, kako ide? Ima li novosti?

----------


## Snekica

Stalno ima nekih _malih_ novosti, ali ne pišem dok se sve ne okonča. Imaš pp.

----------


## ArI MaLi

joj ja sam strpljiva  :Grin:  i svako malo škicnem ima li novosti

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Snekica

i ti imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Sneki škicam te, i držim fige da _male_  novosti uskoro prerastu u *velike i najljepše vijesti*!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sonči

I ja škicam da vidim da li ima kakvih novosti.  :Cekam:

----------


## rozalija

I ja stalno virkam na ovu temu i samo čekim da nam javiš prekrasnu vijest.
Draga moja od srca ti želim da ubrzo jedno malo biće bude u tvom naručju, da ga grliš, ljubiš, maziš i da sve što je bilo prije bude samo prošlost a da budućnost bude naljepši dar godinama sanjam, da nam budeš MAMA. Ljubimo te Jelena i ja punooooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## Snekica

Nema novosti, nažalost! Čim nešto bude, prve ćete saznati!  :Heart: 
Ljubi puno puno puno Jelenicu!!!

----------


## tikki

Šaljem ti veliki  :Love:  svaki put kad vidim nove postove na tvojoj temi čvrsto stisnem  :fige:  kad ju otvaram, da budu prekrasne novosti. Od srca ti želim da uskoro bude tako!

----------


## Snekica

Rozalija isprazni inbox!

----------


## Beti3

> Šaljem ti veliki  svaki put kad vidim nove postove na tvojoj temi čvrsto stisnem  kad ju otvaram, da budu prekrasne novosti. Od srca ti želim da uskoro bude tako!


I ja isto tako... :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

šaljemo ti puno puno vibrica i puno puno snage da ćim prije nam pišeš najlijepše vjesti  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Samo sam htjela napisati da ti želim da se tvoj "slučaj" što prije riješi i da dobiješ taj papir o podobnosti da možete u akciju. Nekako se preko forum osjeti da imaš silnu želju, ali i puno teži put od većine nas ovdje, nadam se da ćeš uspjeti energiju te želje usmjeriti da nestanu prepreke, i da ćemo uskoro ovdje čitati i tvoju priču i pisati čestitke i smajliće :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## puljanka

Pročitala sam ovo od riječi do riječi, jako mi je žao da oni koji si toliko žele dijete moraju kroz sve to prolaziti. Tebi i svim ostalima želim da vam se te želje što prije realiziraju.

----------


## ivica_k

snekice...vibram! :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Mislim da sve zaslužujete da nešto malo (zasad sitno) znate. Još smo u fazi dobivanja (ili ne) prolazne ocjene, a nakon ulaganja žalbi određenim institucijama o izdavanju neg. mišljenja centra, nadam se da ćemo do kraja godine dobiti konačan odgovor. Cijelo ovo vrijeme radimo na tome, ni dana nismo stali. Čak se i jedan članak u jednom novom zakonu izmjenio, a naš je slučaj poslužio kao primjer jer nikome nije padalo na pamet da se događa to što se nama dogodilo (jučer je objavljeno u NN- ne naš slučaj več zakon  :Smile: ).Kad bude sve gotovo dati ću vam na pp moj blog na kojem će sve pisati detaljno. Sav naš put, sva muka i trud koji smo uložili u naše dijete, koje još nije sa nama. A i neizmjerna ljubav!
*puljanka*, susjedo...! Mah-mah!  :Bye: 
*Hvala svima što nas bodrite!*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pupak

> Mislim da sve zaslužujete da nešto malo (zasad sitno) znate. Još smo u fazi dobivanja (ili ne) prolazne ocjene, a nakon ulaganja žalbi određenim institucijama o izdavanju neg. mišljenja centra, nadam se da ćemo do kraja godine dobiti konačan odgovor. Cijelo ovo vrijeme radimo na tome, ni dana nismo stali. Čak se i jedan članak u jednom novom zakonu izmjenio, a naš je slučaj poslužio kao primjer jer nikome nije padalo na pamet da se događa to što se nama dogodilo (jučer je objavljeno u NN- ne naš slučaj več zakon ).Kad bude sve gotovo dati ću vam na pp moj blog na kojem će sve pisati detaljno. Sav naš put, sva muka i trud koji smo uložili u naše dijete, koje još nije sa nama. A i neizmjerna ljubav!
> *puljanka*, susjedo...! Mah-mah! 
> *Hvala svima što nas bodrite!*


Snekice, kaže Paolo Coelho da ako dovoljno jako želimo nešto, onda se cijeli svijet uroti da to i ostvarimo. Ah kako mi to divno zvuči i ponavljam si to svakodnevno! Tvoja želja je toliko očita i snažna, da je svijet spreman, i kreće u akciju! Vjeruj u to, ja vjerujem, i za tebe, i za sebe i sve ove drage žene koje su tu sa istim ciljem...  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:  rjetko prođe dan da te se ne sjetim.. sretno sretno sretno!!!

----------


## Aradija

> Snekice, kaže Paolo Coelho da ako dovoljno jako želimo nešto, onda se cijeli svijet uroti da to i ostvarimo. ...


Neka bude bas tako kod vas  :fige:  Srecno!  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Bit ćete nagrađeni za sav Vaš trud i upornost!
A do tada pratim i držim fige!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Snekice, i ja ti pusu šaljem :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Sneki, vidiš kako svi jedva  čekamo da ljubiš, grliš, voliš i čuvaš svoju djecu  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Puno zdravlja, ljubavi i radosti svia koji čekaju da postanu roditelji i svim roditeljima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

Snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje, šta bih ja bez vas?! Vi me nesvjesno (ili svjesno) gurate dalje u borbu, jačate moju snagu još... i još... i još... Volim vas!

----------


## mare41

evo i mene po pusu ili pod ono da nas voliš :Smile: , mislim na tebe i navijaaaaaaaaaaam!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Draga Snekice, veliku pusu ti šaljemo  :Heart:  i puno vibrića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I molimo se da preko sveg ovog trnja dođeš do svoje zvijezde  :Love:

----------


## Val

put vam, definitivno, nije lak, ali zato nagrada, kad, konačno, stigne... :Heart:

----------


## puljanka

> Mislim da sve zaslužujete da nešto malo (zasad sitno) znate. Još smo u fazi dobivanja (ili ne) prolazne ocjene, a nakon ulaganja žalbi određenim institucijama o izdavanju neg. mišljenja centra, nadam se da ćemo do kraja godine dobiti konačan odgovor. Cijelo ovo vrijeme radimo na tome, ni dana nismo stali. Čak se i jedan članak u jednom novom zakonu izmjenio, a naš je slučaj poslužio kao primjer jer nikome nije padalo na pamet da se događa to što se nama dogodilo (jučer je objavljeno u NN- ne naš slučaj več zakon ).Kad bude sve gotovo dati ću vam na pp moj blog na kojem će sve pisati detaljno. Sav naš put, sva muka i trud koji smo uložili u naše dijete, koje još nije sa nama. A i neizmjerna ljubav!
> *puljanka*, susjedo...! Mah-mah! 
> *Hvala svima što nas bodrite!*



Senkica sretno! Nadam se da će oni koji dođu iza tebe u taj isti centar imati koristi i manje se mućiti, da ćete probiti zid i da će nakraju svima biti lakše, također se nadam da ćete što brže do pozitivnog odgovora i do vašega djetešca. Sve u svemu sretno!

----------


## Snekica

> da ćete probiti zid i da će nakraju svima biti lakše,


Da samo znate koliko je zidova probijeno do sad... u stvari... saznati ćete jednom  :Razz:

----------


## puljanka

> Da samo znate koliko je zidova probijeno do sad... u stvari... saznati ćete jednom


Samo polako, probijajte jedan po jedan. Vidim da ste hrabri, uporni i odlučni, zato vam dajem svaku svoju podršku.

----------


## Mury

Snekice, hrabrice naša, šaljem ti milijardu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~da čim prije zagrlite to malo biće!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Snekice!!!!! Samo naprijed  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Draga držim fige za bebice!

----------


## Snekica

*Sretan Božić želimo vam MM i ja!*

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala mili!!  :Heart:  vama također svako dobro, sretan i blagoslovljen Božić  :Kiss:  i zbilja se nadam uskoro novih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Snekice, navratih samo da ti pošaljem  :Kiss:  i  :fige: 
Znaš da sve mi babe ovdje s netrpljenjem čekamo lijepe vijesti od tebe!
Svu sreću svijeta ti želim, a i vjerujem da upornost, volja i vjera na kraju moraju biti nagrađene!

----------


## ivica_k

Snekice, cesto pomislim na tebe, kako si uporna i hrabra...vjerujem da cemo vrlo brzo poskakivati i radovati se na ovoj temi, zajedno s tobom, tm i srecicom! Pusa

----------


## Snekica

> Znaš da sve mi babe ovdje s netrpljenjem čekamo lijepe vijesti od tebe!


I ja, i ja!!!  :Smile:  
Nadam se skorom odgovoru, pa napišem tad! 
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

i mi smo nestrpljivi  :Heart: 
jedna baba i njen malac šalju ti ~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

> i mi smo nestrpljivi 
> jedna baba i njen malac šalju ti ~~~~~


X!
I još jedan takav par vibra za vas. ~~~~~~~~~~
 :Smile:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice,
često vas se sjetim pa pogledam ima li što nova. Sretno, sretno!
Samo vi pobijajte nemilosrdnu birokraciju i neka što brže zagrlite malo biće :Smile:

----------


## lasta

:kokice:  :Cekam:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

dok  :Cekam:  malo si  :spava: pa na kraju  :starac:  
 :Laughing:

----------


## rima11

Ima nas još koji mislimo na tebe.....želim da nam što skorije napišeš lijepe vijesti! :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Ima nas još koji mislimo na tebe.....želim da nam što skorije napišeš lijepe vijesti!


Baš tako!
 :Kiss:

----------


## sonči

I čekamo :Cekam: 
 :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Ima nas još koji mislimo na tebe.....želim da nam što skorije napišeš lijepe vijesti!


X

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cijekim srcem da ubrzo stigne lijepa vijest od tebe draga. Uporni ste i vaš trud će sigurno biti nagrađen. Velika pusica za tebe.

----------


## tina29

Snekice draga! 
želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta da što prije zagrlite svog malog anđela!

----------


## Snekica

Evo kao što sam obečala, javljam novosti! 
Stigli smo do kraja jednog životnog poglavlja u kojem smo dobili zabranu postati roditelji. I to po drugi put! Bez obzira na sve uredno u našim životima, ja imam dijagnozu i zbog nje nesmijem postati majka. Obzirom da sam *ja* ta s dg. (i to samo na papiru jer stagnira već punih 6g.!) ni MM nije podoban. Pa čak ni ako se razvedemo - jer je, zamislite, u kompjuteru zaveden pod negativno mišljenje. Nije važno što imamo posao, što nemamo lipe kredita, što ne živimo od minusa, što se iznimno volimo, što imamo riješeno stambeno pitanje, što su testovi pokazali da smo pametni, vedri, radišni i "kvalitetni" ljudi, što dijagnoza MS-a na meni nije ostavila nijedan trag, ni vidljivi ni nevidljivi, što ne šepam već nosim štikle, što od kapsula (lijekova) pijem samo vitamine (prenatal i sl.) ... 
Nalaz negativnog mišljenja o podobnosti htjeli su da potpišemo preuzimanje bez da su naveli razlog takvog njihovog mišljenja JER IM JE TAKVA PRAKSA.  E pa, gospođe moje drage iz "team-a" mjenjajte praksu jer ne želimo prihvatiti ni potpisati takav šlamperaj. 
Naš je Centar dobio ovu bitku, ali ne i rat. Borba se nastavlja ako treba i do Straßburga. 
Više detalja ne želim pisati jer mi je više muka kad se sjetim tolikog neznanja, bezvoljnosti i pasivnosti u radu pojedinih djelatnica Centra. Nisu se udostojile zatražiti stručno mišljenje ijednog neurologa već su zaključile iz nekog svog svijeta i kojem su svi s MS-om u kolicima ili leže u krevetu nepokretni! 
Do sad sam pokušavala naći ijedan razlog (u njihovu korist) po kojem su nas "stručno" odbili međutim... niente! 

Za sad više na ovoj mojoj temi neću pisati, ako netko želi - samo na pp. 

Volim vas sve koji ste nas bodrili i navijali za nas, koji ste se molili za nas i u naše ime,

 :Heart:  i  :Kiss:  vaša Snekica

----------


## Mojca

Nemam riječi.  :Sad: 
Grlim te, zmaj ženo!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

> Nemam riječi. 
> Grlim te, zmaj ženo!


x  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

:Heart:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

> Nemam riječi. 
> Grlim te, zmaj ženo!


samo cu potpisati ovo jer nije vrijeme za .....komentar

----------


## Beti3

> samo cu potpisati ovo jer nije vrijeme za .....komentar


  X

Snekice  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Mojoj dragoj Snekici šaljem veliki zagrljaj u nadi da će se sva glupa birokracija kad tad opametiti.

----------


## Val

onaj komentra koji bih ja napisala, na ovom forumu, rješava se bannom.
zato samo šaljem zagrljaj podrške uz nadu da će sljedeći biti zbog pozitivnog mišljenja. :Love:

----------


## kiara79

ajme sneki draga,ja stvarno nemam riječi...ni komentara..ničeg..
samo te jako,jako grlim.. :Love:

----------


## coolerica

:Sad:  neizmjerno mi je žao.. pogotovo zato jer te poznam i znam sa 100% sigurnošću da nisu normalni

----------


## mare41

draga sneki, grlim!

----------


## Teica

Nisu normalni!

Pa očito treba do Strassburga, kako si i rekla.

Imate našu ooooogromnuuu podršku  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Draga sneki ne predaj se samo Naprijed do svog cilja :naklon

----------


## Shanti

Sneki, još zagrljaj i od mene  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Sneki moja draga grlim te jako i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vi na kraju izađete iz ove borbe kao pobjednici. Draga moja samo naprijed, bori se za svoje malo zlato.

----------


## mimi81

Draga Sneki, žao mi je što su ti poslali takav odgovor i vjerujem da ćete se uspjeti izboriti za svoje pravo da budete roditelji bez obzira na neki centar! Budi jaka kao i do sada.
Pusa od mene

----------


## GIZMOS

Draga Snekica, drži se i nedaj se! Sigurna sam da neko rješenje postoji. Mora postojati... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

Nemam riječi za sve ovo!
Grlim te jaaaako! :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajme ja tek sad vidim ovo, baš sam ljuta na te tvoje...i nadam se da ćete izaći kao pobjednici

----------


## sara38

Draga Snekica, o kako te samo razumijem, nešto slično smo mi prošli ali s manjim intezitetom, osjećali smo se kao građani drugog reda..... Ali za inat svima mi smo postali roditelji a od srca to želim i tebi. Drži se, ljubim te!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

> Nemam riječi. 
> Grlim te, zmaj ženo!


*x*  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Nemam rijeci...da se nisu ni potrudili informirati...sramota. Grlim te  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

:Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Draga Snekice,tek sada vidim  :Sad: ...saljem ti veliki zagrljaj,i ~~~~~~~ da cim prije postanete roditelji u inat svim tim zlobnicima!!!

----------


## milasova8

Snekice,strasno..uzas!! Saljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## ivica_k

Jako mi je zao sto ovo moram procitati...neko rjesenje mora postojati, i sigurna sam da cete ga ti i tm pronaci! Sretno!

----------


## Jesen u meni

:Sad: 
nadam se da će se ipak neka vrata otvoriti i da ćete postati roditelji na koji god način.
šaljem zagrljaje.

----------


## tikki

Tek sad vidim... Draga, šaljem veliki  :Love:  i držim fige da imate snage za borbu!

----------


## ema33

draga nasa snekice ovo je srasno i ja tek sad vidim divim se tvojoj hrabrosti ista si sve morala proziviti a koliko neskolovani ljudi radi u administraciji uvjerimo se svaki puta kad nam bilo sta zatreba nedaj se uz tebe smo zelim ti svu srecu ovoga svijeta da na kraju uspijes i da ti se zelja pstavi pusaaaa :Love:  :Bye:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jako mi je žao Snekice draga  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

:Kiss:  svima

----------


## butterfly_

Draga Snekice,
tako mi je žao...
ali borite se... idite dalje!!! 
nadam se i od sveg srca vam želim svu sreću da ostvarite svoj san!
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Snekice....pošto si ti jaaako hrabra žena kao i TM, želim ti još više snage za daljnje borbe....čitala sam te redovno i za "ONE" nemam komentara....drži se i ne daj..time si već dobila pola bitke  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

snekice :Love:

----------


## martta

draga sneki,  :Heart:   :Love:  
čitam i ne vjerujem kako su mogle bez obrazloženja napisati Rješenje??
ako želiš javi mi se na pp pa možemo se čuti ako ti treba pomoć za dalje

----------


## Snekica

martta, napisale su ga na kraju! Da neće... tko je rekao?!  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

draga moja Snekice, dajem ti veeeliku podršku na ovome putu, ali želim ti od svega srca da ti doneseš svoju malu mrvicu na svijet.
Vjerujem da će ti se sreća osmjehnuti  jer si uporna i pravi primjer svima na forumu. 
Nema odustajanja dok se čvrsto ne uhvatite za pobjedu u kojoj ste pravi borci !!!
Ljubi te Butterfly

----------


## Snekica

:Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Draga Snekice, želim ti da budeš uporna za svoja prava, znam kako je boriti se za nešto što ti je nepravdom uskraćeno i želim ti puno strpljenja, podrške, znam da ćeš jednog dana biti najbolja mama  :Zaljubljen:

----------

